# Kayleigh's something or other...



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

So another journal... 3rd time lucky and all that, long intro so beware lol.

What's brought this on is having a hard good think to myself the last few days and im determined not to have a year like last year.

I've been concentrating so much on trying to fix things that have gone wrong recently, things that are out of my hands and I've forgotten about the bigger picture and long run.

I've also spent so much time on trying to constantly provide for my son I've forgotten about myself and my own happiness. Obviously I will always provide for him lol but I try to make up for everyone who's not in his life that should be when really I know if I'm happy then he's happy.

Ive suddenly remembered aswell how people are unimportant to me and I've sorted myself out many times without them. Had so much rubbish come from other people, specially the last 6 months I'm not wasting my time on them anymore. I've been thinking about this a lot and even more this afternoon when a 'mate' turned up with a bunch of flowers saying I sounded down in my texts, I wasn't down and she knew it, she's ignored me the whole Xmas because she had a bf and didn't want me near him, 3rd time she's done it and now they've split she wants my time and friendship again. I don't want them kind of people in my life as its obvious they have negative thoughts about me and in turn cause negative feelings.

I'm quitting dancing after February, the 6 nations will probably make me a bit of money so I will stick around for that but after that I'm done. I may go back for the odd Saturday here or there but it's as far as it goes. If its quiet in there (which is most of the time tbh) everyone is miserable and moaning and I've been doing the exact same, I can't be assed anymore. So every day I will be applying for jobs until i get another, I don't care what it is Aslong as it is around normal people doing something normal! Im not stupid ive done it before il do it again. A year ago I had a really good job, was going so well and being offered jobs left right and centre and was even looking into getting my own office, once again though I was overworked, my health suffered and the amount of work I had I couldn't keep up with with jack and again ended up unhappy. So why I've let it happen again I don't know!

Money has been a lot to do with my problems. Everything spiralled after jacks father not paying Maintenence back in June, when I'd already spent it on jacks birthday which is also in June. Ended up a lot of money down (well for us) and haven't managed to climb back up since but il get there.

I'm back to competing, so bring on the NABBA show that is local to me on 11th May. Even if I get on that stage looking like a fat b1tch ha im doing it. It's the only thing I've really wanted for a long time and put so much time into it, lost friends over it why the fuk am I giving up now! I started training last february, made good progress to of lost some of it. Silly. The holidays and bad eating has made me realise how much I want it. No good at eating just bad food for long, I'm way too self conscious about doing so and I can't think of anywhere else I'd rather go than the gym at the minute! I can't get back to the gym until Tuesday but clean eating starts now. Been fed up of rubbish the last few days and in a world of my own so I haven't really been eating as I had no appetite. Dawned on me at 4pm today I was starving and hadn't eaten anything at all so made up whatever I could i had in the house. I'm that hungry I'm about to have another meal after tuna pasta and after mince and sweet potato mash, so in two hours that will be 3 meals down. Maybe it's my body telling me it's feeling better and I'm ready for it all again after all the illnesses I seemed to of picked up this winter. I'm not going to bother with a specific diet, I know what's clean and what's not so calories and protein are going to be my concern and getting at least 3 meals in a day with 3 litres of water. Supplements I'm sh1t with lol so until they just slip into place with everything im not bothering, won't be forcing anything in and I'm going to try and stay relaxed!

Training will probably stay as a push pull legs routine for now, 3 days a week plus cardio when I feel like it and have time.

What I will say is I don't want ANYONE in here putting anyone down. I don't want any know it alls in here acting like [email protected] either. If you haven't got anything nice to say then don't say anything at all. I would also like to say is I'm sticking to what I want to do for now so any help and support on that is greatly appreciated.

Currently weighing in at 7stone 10lbs. I've put on 6lbs over Xmas with no training and the rubbish food but I hope to stay at a heavier weight as I feel a bit healthier. I can hopefully burn the fat off and build the muscle as I have before and maintain the weight. I will be aiming for 2000 - 2200 calories a day. Once I'm back in the swing of things I will be looking for prep help again no doubt and have a good idea of who I would like the help of.

So I guess I'm looking forward to cheering the fuk up this year and looking forward to the journey too 

Pics are as follows

February 2012

















June 2012

















January 2013

















Training is as follows -

Day 1

Chest*

Db flyes 3 x 12. 1 second squeeze at top.

*Superset with press ups superslow negative. Make sure you completely fail as in fall on your face!

Seated press 3 x 10

Shoulders*

lateral db raises 4 x 12

Rear lateral raises 3 x 8

Triceps

Dips 3 x failure

Rope pull down 3 x 12

Day 2

Legs

Leg press 5 x 10

Leg extensions 3 x 12

Walking db lunges 2 x 20

Lying leg curls (hamstring) 4 x 12

Seated calves 3 x 15

Standing calves 3 x 12*

Day 3

Bent over rows 4 x 8

Pull ups 50 reps as long as it takes

One arm db row 3 x 12

Face pulls 2 x 20

Seated db curls 3 x 12

Rope hammer curl with one second hold at peak contraction 3 x 12


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well that's a damn good read, inspiring. The very best of luck to you.


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

good luck, sounds like you deserve to put yourself first (after your son) for a change.

will be keeping a close eye on your progress


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Oh I do like a good rant - it's almost as 'fvck off' as my journal intro :lol:

I cba with people most of the time - I had another rant last week...fvck 'em!


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

get your rat out

edit - just saw you have in your avi, well done

good luck :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm not wishing you luck, but will wish and give you any support I can. I generally don't put people down if I can help it and although I'm class one numbnut i'm not a [email protected] so I think I should be okay to drop in now and again.....

You can do it and no mistake.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good luck KW, head down, sort sh1te out, you can do it girl!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Pob lwc!

Subbed :thumb:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing plenty of steroids, DNP and insulin in this journal


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

It's nice to see you turning things around and taking control

Good Luck:thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

subbed :thumb:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Good luck I know the feeling about money and sh1t I'm in the same boat complete turn around from what I had in the past still it's only down to you to turn it around.

Don't worry about too much at once one step at a time!


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Good luck miss...... Read your intro and can understand how life can get in the way of things.

You'll notice a lot of friends seem to drop off once you become passionate about something, and its generally because they have no interests of their own and are just kind of meandering through life waiting for things to happen.

Money worries are exactually that - worries, if its not quite working take a step back and usually it falls into place. As long as your making enough for you and your little one its all good!

Looking at your pics, you have made a big transformation in your body a lot of girls would be very proud of.... So keep up the good work.

All the best:thumbup1:


----------



## BRONSON0404 (Jun 19, 2011)

Good luck with the new year and journal. .

Youl feel alot better once u get back in the gym and back in the swing..


----------



## Stephenj (May 19, 2012)

Best of luck with the complete life U turn, from what I've read it sounds as if you deserve a change and for things to go your way for once!

Go get it and don't let the bastards grind you down!!!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

This journal has saved me going on redtube tonight


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> This journal has saved me going on redtube tonight


C'mon let's leave it off the first page at least lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Christ, I haven't been 7stone 10lbs since I was 17 and homeless and living in a squat :lol:

In fact I'd have to cut an arm and a leg off to get that size again :crying:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

dipdabs said:


> C'mon let's leave it off the first page at least lol


Ok sorry, I will only contribute to this thread from now on if its beneficial to your goals  good luck my lover


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Also it was the second page


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Christ, I haven't been 7stone 10lbs since I was 17 and homeless and living in a squat :lol:
> 
> In fact I'd have to cut an arm and a leg off to get that size again :crying:


Well I'm only 5ft 2 and have a tiny frame, I got to 8stone once and looked like I'd been scoffing way too many pies didn't look healthy at all lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone appreciate the support once again


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Subbed. Glad you've decided to compete again. You'll get plenty of support and advice from everyone on here. Choose a show and aim for that. Good luck!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Wish you the very best of luck..cant be easy with a little un.

Will pop in from to time to time


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck dabdips..dabdabs...ratdabs..oh Fvck it, Kay.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Subbed. Glad you've decided to compete again. You'll get plenty of support and advice from everyone on here. Choose a show and aim for that. Good luck!


Well il be doing the training you gave me so it better work haha


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Found these aswell from around the beginning of training.



Didn't realise how much my stretch marks had tightened, well standing up anyway ha pleased with that


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dipdabs said:


> Well I'm only 5ft 2 and have a tiny frame, I got to 8stone once and looked like I'd been scoffing way too many pies didn't look healthy at all lol


Oh to be so tall.. 

I'm 4'11" lol and my pre training weight was 8 stone. I had around 30% fat tho.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hartman said:


> Good luck miss...... Read your intro and can understand how life can get in the way of things.
> 
> You'll notice a lot of friends seem to drop off once you become passionate about something, and its generally because they have no interests of their own and are just kind of meandering through life waiting for things to happen.
> 
> ...


Yeah il get ontop of it all 

Tbh think I'm mainly more happy with the confidence it's given me, use to even feel confused about what I wanted to wear and never wore what I wanted to yet felt unconfident in everything I did wear.

Had a woman message me I don't even know (it was a bit Wierd mind) on Facebook the other day saying I inspired her after having kids and she held hope towards losing the baby fat on her belly.

A girl I use to live with also messaged me saying she couldn't believe the turn around I'd made since the first time she met me in 2007 and how proud of me she was especially for jumping on the whole getting fit.

It's these things that matter, fuk the rest of it!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Well il be doing the training you gave me so it better work haha


Haha it will! If not i'll change it about!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Subd....never read it tho x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Oh to be so tall..
> 
> I'm 4'11" lol and my pre training weight was 8 stone. I had around 30% fat tho.


Yes I'm not the shortest! Lol

It's definately how you hold it though, everyone holds it different


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Ditch the life suckers Kay, that needs to be your NY resolution. Best of luck though like Liam said pick a date and commit!!

Your avi is disturbing btw


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Ditch the life suckers Kay, that needs to be your NY resolution. Best of luck though like Liam said pick a date and commit!!
> 
> Your avi is disturbing btw


Need to look at the dates again, not sure if the nabba show in Barry will be happening in may as the guy that runs it is not well or something and the date still hasn't been confirmed, the only one that hasn't

And the avi.. It's not actually me apart from my face of like to point out. @MF88 made it for me lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Scrap that that date has finally been put up, Saturday 11th may... Hmm not sure if that's doable.. What does everyone else think? Lol


----------



## LoneTree (Jan 3, 2013)

Well, i'm completely new here but found your intro very inspirational and I think will encourage me into starting some training - which i've put off and put off. It's a bit of a cliche, but you've got to start somewhere so i might finally do it!

Your photos are great and a lot of members seem to be behind you, so look forward to following your progress and here's to a great 2013 for you.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

LoneTree said:


> Well, i'm completely new here but found your intro very inspirational and I think will encourage me into starting some training - which i've put off and put off. It's a bit of a cliche, but you've got to start somewhere so i might finally do it!
> 
> Your photos are great and a lot of members seem to be behind you, so look forward to following your progress and here's to a great 2013 for you.


Thanks  and do it!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice one, keep up the good work!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Right yep there we go nabba show in Barry 11th may. Doing it. You better all be there too!

Eaten today.. Some Jaffa cakes lol

Tuna pasta with light mayo

Mince and sweet potato mash (made a nice batch of mince and potatoes couple days ago so had some left mm)










Beans (reduced salt and sugar) on toast (burgen bread)

2 boiled eggs

And now I'm off for some quark jelly before bed, starving again


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Best of luck to yah, you made some good progress in your pics. Get back into it and you'll be grating cheese with dem abs in no time.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dipdabs said:


> So another journal... 3rd time lucky and all that, long intro so beware lol.
> 
> What's brought this on is having a hard good think to myself the last few days and im determined not to have a year like last year.
> 
> ...


Ok.

home address-check

phone number-check

car keys-check


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ha @weeman are u and ser trying to get everyone on the cv tonight? You're telling me to run sers shoutin at that boy to run you've so dearly scared lol


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

good read and progress and i did read it and not just look at the pictures :whistling:

You do like to leave stuff laying around on your floor dont you? :tt2:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

..



dipdabs said:


>


awsome work!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lambrettalad said:


> good read and progress and i did read it and not just look at the pictures :whistling:
> 
> You do like to leave stuff laying around on your floor dont you? :tt2:


I'm saying it once and once only in this thread as people constantly say the same things about it. A) I have a certain way of sorting clean washing, vests get out in separate piles to t shirts etc and it takes me a while to put away and B) I'm usually getting changed or something when taking these pics, being a girl I fling my stuff everywhere before during and after  I hope everyone takes note of this cos it's driving me crazy lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dipdabs said:


> Ha @weeman are u and ser trying to get everyone on the cv tonight? You're telling me to run sers shoutin at that boy to run you've so dearly scared lol


 :lol: the rest are too scared ,we reckon you are probably the only one with the guts to see it thru.

or at least thats how it pans out when i am alone with my tissue.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

weeman said:


> :lol: the rest are too scared ,we reckon you are probably the only one with the guts to see it thru.
> 
> or at least thats how it pans out when i am alone with my tissue.


I duno I feel pressured now lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Great progress from the first pics, you can certainly do it you've proved that. I would follow along, but the endless pages of banter make it hard :lol:

good luck!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Great progress from the first pics, you can certainly do it you've proved that. I would follow along, but the endless pages of banter make it hard :lol:
> 
> good luck!


I'm really going to try with this one!!!... LOL


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dipdabs said:


> I duno I feel pressured now lol


you accepted the net stick,it was basically your acceptance of us wearing you like a onesy.

it was in the small print,gaffer taped under the sim,scribbled over with blank ink,almost impossible to read,but it was there,so you agreed.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

weeman said:


> you accepted the net stick,it was basically your acceptance of us wearing you like a onesy.
> 
> it was in the small print,gaffer taped under the sim,scribbled over with blank ink,almost impossible to read,but it was there,so you agreed.


Ah dam, I assumed if there was anything like this it would be in the envelope I checked it well too! Should of watched more CSI


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dipdabs said:


> Ah dam, I assumed if there was anything like this it would be in the envelope I checked it well too! Should of watched more CSI


fuk whatever you do dont scan that envelope with a UV light,for the love of god!!!!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

weeman said:


> fuk whatever you do dont scan that envelope with a UV light,for the love of god!!!!!


I wondered why the dog was trying to lick it!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

i didnt read a thing but you have a nice bum


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

mark_star said:


> well that's a damn good read, inspiring. The very best of luck to you.


This ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

All the best.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Busyish day today. Tried to walk my dog, she lasted 5minutes out of the car lol so had to take her home, training classes are definitely on the agenda as shes too strong now for me to train her all over again. Then went and met my mate still out with her dogs went for a walk, well I say walk I ended up giving piggybacks to 3 boys the whole way round. Exhausting lol.

Then decided to take all my pennies to be cashed as I do every January, I had £64!! Was chuffed with that.

Then I went to marks and spencer to get some food as had a £25 voucher so thought may aswell use it on food as I won't be buying much else from there in the near future. Fuk it's expensive! Wanted £3 for a little bundle of asparagus the robbing bastards (I didn't buy that obv as I'm tight). What I did find though which I found strange was 8 chicken breasts for a tenner so again was happy with that too.

Hurt my arm in work last week, it's still been twingey but thought it was better today, went to carry my shopping bag and it's pulled it again  not happy with that playing up specially with being back in the gym Tuesday. So fingers crossed it clears up quickly.

Weighed myself a minute ago, done it same time 2 nights ago, says I've dropped 2lbs but il start fresh in the morning instead of doing it at night. Could be possible water though still.

Food today's been ok so far. I've had -

Porridge with splenda

50g shake

2 boiled eggs

Tuna and brown pasta with extra light mayo

Garlic Chicken topped with cheese, sweet potato mash and tenderstem broccoli



That was tasty!

Will have something else before bed aswell.

Jack conveniently broke my weighing scales so haven't been weighing anything but I know from doing it all before and portion sizes my calories won't ever be much more than 2300.

Feeling leaner and better already.

In my dressing gown, pyjamas and slippers already for a nice evening of telly and dozing on the sofa with bella


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Quark jelly had, probably had around 130ish g of protein today which is about right weighing around 110lbs. Now time to curl up in bed I think


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh and the abs are coming back already woo xcuse the lighting and tensing and lack of tan mind, oh and pyjamas


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Do u have aldi near you.? I get all my veg there it's diets cheap and eggs are 10 large ones for £1.35

My m and s and waitrose shopping has been canned for a while!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> Do u have aldi near you.? I get all my veg there it's diets cheap and eggs are 10 large ones for £1.35
> 
> My m and s and waitrose shopping has been canned for a while!


Nah not very close, I usually shop in asda or morrisons which I find fine, I was just there because I had a voucher


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

MissB said:


> Your looking great stick with it : )


Thanks miss b


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Went through and found old pictures so changed them in OP so progress is easier to track and see. Considering my ups and downs the last year im pleased with my progress and only just realised myself properly what changes I've made. Woo.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Emotional read... .........Sounds familiar:whistling:

Last two threads(Especially the first) were a blast.. @JANIKvonD hope ur all over this like yeast on a sweaty boaby

Good luck with the progress this year! Oh and dont forget the Foody pics too, and the occasional rat @rsed 4am trainwreck post

current physique is ontop imo! Abdominal area, softer obliques and tapered pubic bone as opposed to the harsher obliques you once had and steel deeper abs! Your boobs look great too ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

Kay do you train at a private Gym in Barry or the Parkwood centre one ?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> Emotional read... .........Sounds familiar:whistling:
> 
> Last two threads(Especially the first) were a blast.. @JANIKvonD hope ur all over this like yeast on a sweaty boaby
> 
> ...


Ha no 4am train wreck posts in this one. Heads down now, might have the odd night out but I know what I'm not buying anymore..

Ha I've been clean eating for 3 days the deeper abs will be back whether u like it or not I'm afraid lol

Boobs - having hormonal problems so they swelled up a lot this month I couldn't wear a bra one day, u guys may like that but it's mega painful and getting worse so getting myself to the doctors to sort it out. That's why they look fuller at the mo but they are going back down as the time of the month has passed. So sorry to burst your bubble on that one! Lol


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

I'm glad your quitting dancing. I know alot of girls that drive them self to the bone and knacker them selves out up all hours and sleeping little - Its not good. Best of luck


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Kay do you train at a private Gym in Barry or the Parkwood centre one ?


Well I know it as the leisure centre as they haven't long changed it to parkwood but yes parkwood, haven't seen the new shiny gym yet but looking forward to seeing it Tuesday. They have a lot more equipment apparently and made loads more space yay


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Natty.Solider said:


> I'm glad your quitting dancing. I know alot of girls that drive them self to the bone and knacker them selves out up all hours and sleeping little - Its not good. Best of luck


U speak like u dont know how I feel about it lol. I'm glad too  u better be at my show solider lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

dipdabs said:


> Well I know it as the leisure centre as they haven't long changed it to parkwood but yes parkwood, haven't seen the new shiny gym yet but looking forward to seeing it Tuesday. They have a lot more equipment apparently and made loads more space yay


Yeah, that would be it, they've just done up the gym there haven't they. We are getting some of the machines n things that aren't staying there. I can use that gym as part of my membership "Lifestyle" and the pool n stuff I think. I haven't checked the one out in Llantwit yet, apparantly that's not bad.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> U speak like u dont know how I feel about it lol. I'm glad too  u better be at my show solider lol


I know how you feel about it its okay. I will be there


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Not long back from the beach, went for a nice long walk, well jack was on his scooter. Couldn't believe how busy it was. Few pics 










Diet has been the same as yesterday pretty much, apart from eating a sausage down the island and I haven't had my tea yet.

Another night in tonight on my own. Exciting times, might go crazy and have a glass of wine!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Had a huge dinner 2 chicken breast, sweet potato mash and broccoli again, then a bottle of wine to make up any calories 

Got my pole back this evening as we took it up my mates p1ssed on boxing day (fuked half her ceiling by setting it up p1ssed woops), so I've spent the last couple hours fukin around on that, wasn't the greatest idea as my arm is now throbbing but it was fun  even got videos but you's ain't seeing mwahahaha! Now I better take my tipsy ass to bed


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

dipdabs said:


> Oh and the abs are coming back already woo xcuse the lighting and tensing and lack of tan mind, oh and pyjamas
> 
> View attachment 106422


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> Had a huge dinner 2 chicken breast, sweet potato mash and broccoli again, then a bottle of wine to make up any calories
> 
> Got my pole back this evening as we took it up my mates p1ssed on boxing day (fuked half her ceiling by setting it up p1ssed woops), so I've spent the last couple hours fukin around on that, wasn't the greatest idea as my arm is now throbbing but it was fun  even got videos but you's ain't seeing mwahahaha! Now I better take my tipsy ass to bed


Videos or no pole!


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Bit late on saying it, but good luck with everything k, look at what u achieved last year show in May is defo do-able just keep everything together and keep on the clean eating, surround ur self with people who support you. you know you have got the support of everyone on here aswell. A change of lifestyle will do you the world of good, I done the doors in town for years and trying to have any sort of life outside of that was hard work again good luck & stay positive


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

cooper79 said:


> Bit late on saying it, but good luck with everything k, look at what u achieved last year show in May is defo do-able just keep everything together and keep on the clean eating, surround ur self with people who support you. you know you have got the support of everyone on here aswell. A change of lifestyle will do you the world of good, I done the doors in town for years and trying to have any sort of life outside of that was hard work again good luck & stay positive


Thank u


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Arms fuked today. Woops. It's gone very stiff, throbbing again and a hell of a lot of joint pain in my elbow and wrist. Oh dear... But oh well


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Arms fuked today. Woops. It's gone very stiff, throbbing again and a hell of a lot of joint pain in my elbow and wrist. Oh dear... But oh well


Get booked in at the docs! Also see if you can find a decent sports therapist who might be able to help. Docs will probably just give you anti inflammatory's and codeine. If its muscular then a physio might help. If you've still got those tabs try them.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Where's the best places to go in Cardiff on the p1ss Kay?

I've been there once before but have no clue on the names of the places


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Get booked in at the docs! Also see if you can find a decent sports therapist who might be able to help. Docs will probably just give you anti inflammatory's and codeine. If its muscular then a physio might help. If you've still got those tabs try them.


Il ask Neil the PT who helps me when I'm back in the gym he knows about all that, he thinks I get a bit of tendinitis in my right elbow so maybe that's what's up with my joints.

Think I have anti inflammatories and codeine actually.. The ones u left? Didn't they make u feel ill?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Where's the best places to go in Cardiff on the p1ss Kay?
> 
> I've been there once before but have no clue on the names of the places


Strip clubs. Take lots of money. What night u going out? Lol

Umm all kinds of places live lounge is good if you want live music, mill lane is a long strip of lovely little classy bars, or you have the same old tiger tiger and oceana cattle markets full of kids. I always go to Missoula on st Mary's st as the music is good and I have friends that work there, pulse (gay club) is good fun if you don't mind those places. Revs... You're looking at 20 mins just to get a drink and u can't move in there. A man popped my birthday balloon once in there on purpose too, bad memories  lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

If you got tendonitis (Tennis elbow) like a burning sensation in your elbow made worse when you lift, then i've found the best thing for it is a cold compress. I've had ice on mine last 2 days, and it's calmed down a lot, but i've had the pain for a few months now. Only now started with the ice though, I was doing dips out the attic door earlier with less pain 

Was a novel way to put the xmas decs away.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Il ask Neil the PT who helps me when I'm back in the gym he knows about all that, he thinks I get a bit of tendinitis in my right elbow so maybe that's what's up with my joints.
> 
> Think I have anti inflammatories and codeine actually.. The ones u left? Didn't they make u feel ill?


Yeah the ones I left. No that was the anti biotics and me being a sh1thouse! Don't take too much codeine as its not good for you!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Yeah the ones I left. No that was the anti biotics and me being a sh1thouse! Don't take too much codeine as its not good for you!


You done alright lol.

Ok yes dad lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

dipdabs said:


> Strip clubs. Take lots of money. What night u going out? Lol
> 
> Umm all kinds of places live lounge is good if you want live music, mill lane is a long strip of lovely little classy bars, or you have the same old tiger tiger and oceana cattle markets full of kids. I always go to Missoula on st Mary's st as the music is good and I have friends that work there, pulse (gay club) is good fun if you don't mind those places. Revs... You're looking at 20 mins just to get a drink and u can't move in there. A man popped my birthday balloon once in there on purpose too, bad memories  lol


Ha ha yea when I went I stayed at travelodge and basically stayed on that main road through. I went to a gay club with a drag queen in which was fun

Not sure where mill lane or st Mary's st is tbh


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Ha ha yea when I went I stayed at travelodge and basically stayed on that main road through. I went to a gay club with a drag queen in which was fun
> 
> Not sure where mill lane or st Mary's st is tbh


 I feel sorry for the cleaners in that place after a Saturday night!

St Mary's street is probably the main road you're thinking of, flares, prince of Wales, Charlie browns etc. mill lane is opposite walkabout comes off st Mary's st. Mocka lounge, soda bar and peppermint


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Are you still getting training/diet advice from Jim Kay?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PaulB said:


> Are you still getting training/diet advice from Jim Kay?


No not anymore. Just eating clean and Liam's helped me out with a training routine


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> No not anymore. Just eating clean and Liam's helped me out with a training routine


Liam knows his stuff, you'll do well if you follow his advice...


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PaulB said:


> Liam knows his stuff, you'll do well if you follow his advice...


Yeah enjoy what he's given me, more intense than before. Apart from 50 pull ups nomatter how long it takes me. I can only do 7 at a time lol.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Only scanned through your intro lol got other things to do today 

Subbed though girl, looking good, abs and biceps are coming out nicely! Will be following.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Only scanned through your intro lol got other things to do today
> 
> Subbed though girl, looking good, abs and biceps are coming out nicely! Will be following.


Haha 

Thanks, I will get there!

@MissB .... C hill looks like a good Male model?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Haha
> 
> Thanks, I will get there!
> 
> @MissB .... C hill looks like a good Male model?


Pimping me out??


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Pimping me out??


Something like that, @MissB wants pictures in her journal to assess


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Something like that, @MissB wants pictures in her journal to assess


Assess lmao


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

hey Kay hope all is good :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> hey Kay hope all is good :thumbup1:


Things are ok ta batman how r u?


----------



## LoneTree (Jan 3, 2013)

dipdabs said:


> Not long back from the beach, went for a nice long walk, well jack was on his scooter. Couldn't believe how busy it was. Few pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like the photos!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Yeah enjoy what he's given me, more intense than before. Apart from 50 pull ups nomatter how long it takes me. I can only do 7 at a time lol.


Keep at it and i'll change it up in a few weeks.

And its daddy not dad!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Running a bit behind today with the diet but il get it all in. My appetite doesn't seem to appear til after 12 so I start eating too late. Be different though when I'm back in the gym early.

Had -

Porridge

Tuna pasta with extra light mayo

4 Scrambled eggs on toast (burgen bread)

Will have a shake in a minute then I think il have some mackerel with cherry tomatoes as not that hungry so not fancying meat or anymore carbs (probably because of eating bread) but least that gets more protein in and the last meal down.

Very tired today, bottle of wine disagreeing with me I expect! Joggers, slippers and dog snoring ontop of me again now, chill time!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Keep at it and i'll change it up in a few weeks.
> 
> And its daddy not dad!


It's not really right I read that coming from you, imagined you naked then my dads face pops in my head. RUINED lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> It's not really right I read that coming from you, imagined you naked then my dads face pops in my head. RUINED lol


Freaky b1tch!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

You look in very good shape already , will be keeping an eye out on your journal .


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> You look in very good shape already , will be keeping an eye out on your journal .


Thanks yummy mummy!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

3 days since the last ab shot and I look completely different again. Flipping crazy what a decent diet does! If only all these people who will be following fad diets this month realised!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> 3 days since the last ab shot and I look completely different again. Flipping crazy what a decent diet does! If only all these people who will be following fad diets this month realised!


Abs are coming along nicely Kay, but really, you need to clear up all that sh!t on your floor :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Abs are coming along Kay, but really, you need to clear up all that sh!t on your floor :lol:


Don't you start!! My rooms never tidy apart from round my bed or if I have company lol. Most of it is actually clean washing all in piles, (slightly messy piles where i constantly pull clothes out) I just never get around to putting it away. By the time I've done the rest of the house I can't be ****d to do my room! I have already said about people picking on my room in this journal lol


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Don't you start!! My rooms never tidy apart from round my bed or if I have company lol. Most of it is actually clean washing all in piles, (slightly messy piles where i constantly pull clothes out) I just never get around to putting it away. By the time I've done the rest of the house I can't be ****d to do my room! I have already said about people picking on my room in this journal lol


Haha, sorry. If it's any consolation, my room is the same, can't be @rsed to tidy it after the rest of the house. Normally have piles of clothes all over the shot, and stacks of paper (for some reason?), though, as apposed to hair straighteners and the like ; )


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Haha, sorry. If it's any consolation, my room is the same, can't be @rsed to tidy it after the rest of the house. Normally have piles of clothes all over the shot, and stacks of paper (for some reason?), though, as apposed to hair straighteners and the like ; )


My straighteners and hair dryer may aswell always be out as I use them every day. My room is my organised mess  it doesn't help I need more clothes hangers! Hate my room anyway, you know I hate a room when I don't even bother tidying it lol

Although you mentioning the stacks of things I have little piles of things all over my house. I was collecting all my pennies up the other day and there was a pile in every room! Earrings in every room and other jewellery, bloody business cards I leave everywhere really useless ones too like the ones they make u take at a coffee shop to get stamped but u never remember you have them so next time you go they give u another one. Washing piles usually one in my bathroom, one in my bedroom and I seem to collect my lads clothes on the top of my sofa. Yet believe it or not my house is quite clean and tidy lol


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> My straighteners and hair dryer may aswell always be out as I use them every day. My room is my organised mess  it doesn't help I need more clothes hangers! Hate my room anyway, you know I hate a room when I don't even bother tidying it lol
> 
> Although you mentioning the stacks of things I have little piles of things all over my house. I was collecting all my pennies up the other day and there was a pile in every room! Earrings in every room and other jewellery, bloody business cards I leave everywhere really useless ones too like the ones they make u take at a coffee shop to get stamped but u never remember you have them so next time you go they give u another one. Washing piles usually one in my bathroom, one in my bedroom and I seem to collect my lads clothes on the top of my sofa. Yet believe it or not my house is quite clean and tidy lol


Pmsl, still not convinced your not my evil female counterpart. My sofa seems to be a place where piles of clean washing end up, really annoying for some reason. Don't know why I bother keeping half the [email protected] they give you in shops, as I never use them. But I'm a Virgo, so like organization, and what's more organized than have piles of stuff. Would prefer neat boxes of stuff though, pmsl. But like you say, my house is clean and tidy, too.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> I wouldn't go as far as to say evil! Lol
> 
> I like boxes too but you know what annoys me about boxes and baskets? I quite often think I'm going to take myself off to buy some new ones for this or that, have money and then still decide they cost way too much for what they are and don't bother. I do this a lot lol. Put an expensive watch in front of me though and it's a different story lol


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> I wouldn't go as far as to say evil! Lol
> 
> I like boxes too but you know what annoys me about boxes and baskets? I quite often think I'm going to take myself off to buy some new ones for this or that, have money and then still decide they cost way too much for what they are and don't bother. I do this a lot lol


Lol, maybe I should clarify, evil is good... quantum as that sounds. You can be my (opposite to evil) counterpart if you like. But I'm staying evil, pmsl. Yeah, things are way to expensive. My sister bought me loads of random stuff for christmas that I simply needed, but didn't want to buy. Mind you, I wrapped up some toilet paper and gave it to her as a present (because I'm hilarious), so maybe we just give weird gifts, :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Lol, maybe I should clarify, evil is good... quantum as that sounds. You can be my (opposite to evil) counterpart if you like. But I'm staying evil, pmsl. Yeah, things are way to expensive. My sister bought me loads of random stuff for christmas that I simply needed, but didn't want to buy. Mind you, I wrapped up some toilet paper and gave it to her as a present (because I'm hilarious), so maybe we just give weird gifts, :lol:


I'm not sure how hilarious I'd find it.. Think I'd wana choke u with the toilet paper tbh lol


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> I'm not sure how hilarious I'd find it.. Think I'd wana choke u with the toilet paper tbh lol


I'd like to see her try, what with me being all buff and stuff, pmsl.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> I'd like to see her try, what with me being all buff and stuff, pmsl.


Tell u what then u come choke my brother with some toilet roll. Sorted.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Tell u what then u come choke my brother with some toilet roll. Sorted.


I'm only 'buff and stuff' on the internet though... So no toilet roll strangling for me :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> I'm only 'buff and stuff' on the internet though... So no toilet roll strangling for me :lol:


FFS that's no good lol ah I better go to bed, was meant to be having an early night! Can't wait to have a routine back I may be able to sleep before 12 then instead of 2am! Night lincoln


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> FFS that's no good lol ah I better go to bed, was meant to be having an early night! Can't wait to have a routine back I may be able to sleep before 12 then instead of 2am! Night lincoln


Ok, I'll let Lincoln pass for tonight, haha. Sleep tight, don't let the monsters bit (unless they pay good money).


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Ok, I'll let Lincoln pass for tonight, haha. Sleep tight, don't let the monsters bit (unless they pay good money).


Sorry I couldn't resist!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Training now put into the OP

GYM TOMORROW WOO


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

More food prepped to keep me going the next few days. Well jack too because he's eating like a horse. He's just had a huge dinner then an apple, polished off a bag of maltesers and says he's still hungry!



Got a load of mince to cook aswell so il do a healthy bolognese tomorrow.

Today food has been so far -

Porridge and a shake

Tuna pasta with light salad cream

Banana

2 chicken breasts with cheese, asparagus and new potatoes

Might just have another shake before bed as my dinner was more 2 in 1 and I'm stuffed With a pounding headache.

Adding another meal in tomorrow as il be up earlier than I have been in the holidays and with my abs coming out as quick as they have think it's best as I'm not meant to be cutting. Finding getting all the water in me difficult but I'm sure when I'm back in the gym it will again be easier as I usually put a around a litre in me during a session.

Was trying to get a doctors appointment this morning, didn't happen, could not get through at all so il try again tomorrow.

Got my prospectus today from the college to apply for an access course in science as I think it's time to get my head down to study again, well that's if I don't find a mega good job before September with good prospects... Yeah not happening lol.

Umm that's it, boring!


----------



## LoneTree (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey, not boring at all! Always good to hear how things are going with your training etc. Keep it up!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

How close is your docs to you? If its like mine it's best to walk in at 8 and ask for an appointment. Can never get through on the phone.

If you want to make those pastas a little nicer. Make a spicy tomato sauce for it. Tin of tomatoes, 400ml stock, paprika, garlic and chilli flakes. Chuck it all in and reduce down. Will make it less bland if the salad cream is getting boring.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> How close is your docs to you? If its like mine it's best to walk in at 8 and ask for an appointment. Can never get through on the phone.
> 
> If you want to make those pastas a little nicer. Make a spicy tomato sauce for it. Tin of tomatoes, 400ml stock, paprika, garlic and chilli flakes. Chuck it all in and reduce down. Will make it less bland if the salad cream is getting boring.


5 minute drive but with the school run to do in the morning now I can't see me getting down there for 8. If I can't get through tomorrow morning il give it a go Wednesday.

At the minute what I'm eating doesn't bother me, don't even think about it. Just eat. I don't really like porridge anymore and I've hated tuna for Aslong as I can remember but just crack on and eat it. Next week tho I will probably be moaning and going on about burgers again so the recipe will come in handy


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Instead of tuna try mackerel and salmon. More fat in them but obviously good omega 3's. I hate tuna now and would rather eat my own sh1t! Loads of protein sources out there you can have instead of tuna.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh and tomorrow why don't you train legs to give your arm another days rest. But keep on at your docs.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Not boring...you're putting in your stuff, not wrong with that....maltesers.....yum...sigh...the good ole days...lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Instead of tuna try mackerel and salmon. More fat in them but obviously good omega 3's. I hate tuna now and would rather eat my own sh1t! Loads of protein sources out there you can have instead of tuna.


I eat a lot of mackerel. It's amazing with a baked potato, cherry tomatoes and runny boiled eggs, mmm. Bought salmon today to eat tomorrow and some turkey steaks and rashers to give the tuna pasta a break. Tuna pasta is just so quick and easy and jack loves it too. That's why I eat it - LAZINESS lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

If you can stomach it then eat it then when you can't then swap again. Easy!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Oh and tomorrow why don't you train legs to give your arm another days rest. But keep on at your docs.


May be a good idea actually, that way I can avoid lateral raises tomorrow, they make me feel weak. Ok I am weak but they make me feel weaker lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

And please never eat your own sh1t or if you do never mention it to me again


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Not boring...you're putting in your stuff, not wrong with that....maltesers.....yum...sigh...the good ole days...lol


I had to open the bag aswell flubs, they were so close! Lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> May be a good idea actually, that way I can avoid lateral raises tomorrow, they make me feel weak. Ok I am weak but they make me feel weaker lol


get some fu.cking test and tren in you!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> get some fu.cking test and tren in you!


I've got some here just wondering if I should jab my ass with blue or greens... Lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> May be a good idea actually, that way I can avoid lateral raises tomorrow, they make me feel weak. Ok I am weak but they make me feel weaker lol


Don't need to go heavy on laterals. You'll see lads going heavy and their form is awful. Go light, like 4kg and keep form strict.

Ok I'll never eat my own sh1t. Again.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Don't need to go heavy on laterals. You'll see lads going heavy and their form is awful. Go light, like 4kg and keep form strict.
> 
> Ok I'll never eat my own sh1t. Again.


Can only do 4s and 5s anyway. I always see guys rocking and swinging to get them up, looks so stupid.

Good lad.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Don't need to go heavy on laterals. You'll see lads going heavy and their form is awful. Go light, like 4kg and keep form strict.
> 
> Ok I'll never eat my own sh1t. Again.


Dont let her change who you are


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Dont let her change who you are


Her has no chance lol

He'll always be a wierdo!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Her has no chance lol
> 
> He'll always be a wierdo!


Yes I will always be a weirdo and I love it!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> Can only do 4s and 5s anyway. I always see guys rocking and swinging to get them up, looks so stupid.
> 
> Good lad.


haha i only use 7.5s and 10s myself  , love strict sides


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> haha i only use 7.5s and 10s myself   , love strict sides


Well it's more than 4s! Lol


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

good read, subbed.

good luck


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

pooky said:


> good read, subbed.
> 
> good luck


Pooky have u become a member of the ku klux klan?


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> Pooky have u become a member of the cu clux clan?


haha nooooo! knew u wud comment on the new avi!!!

i did a job securing a closed down little chef and found this inside


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

pooky said:


> haha nooooo! knew u wud comment on the new avi!!!
> 
> i did a job securing a closed down little chef and found this inside


Hmm nice try at covering up your racism but it won't wash with me!


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> Hmm nice try at covering up your racism but it won't wash with me!


is it really that transparent?

its true, u got me. im the head cheff for the ku klux klan


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> Well it's more than 4s! Lol


you don't weigh 17 stone


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> you don't weigh 17 stone


You're 17stone and only lifting 7.5s... Lol


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> You're 17stone and only lifting 7.5s... Lol


i must add i dont do the typical 6-12 reps for delts i usually go 20-40 rep sets tbh


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> i must add i dont do the typical 6-12 reps for delts i usually go 20-40 rep sets tbh


Haha you could do 3, I wouldn't care, I'm only messing lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> I've got some here just wondering if I should jab my ass with blue or greens... Lol


jab your ass with my purple mushroom tip!


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Haha, whole new meaning to the term 'meat injection'


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> jab your ass with my purple mushroom tip!


Send me a picture I'm intrigued!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Send me a picture I'm intrigued!


how many times woman im not sending you personal pictures no matter what you say!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> how many times woman im not sending you personal pictures no matter what you say!


FFS im going back to believing you're nasty lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> FFS im going back to believing you're nasty lol


you love me nasty. hence the inbox full of gash pics


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> you love me nasty. hence the inbox full of gash pics


Gushing gash pics too


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Gushing gash pics too


i f.ucking love that. most searched for thing on my comp


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i f.ucking love that. most searched for thing on my comp


Well u don't have to search now do ya lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Well u don't have to search now do ya lol


can you do one of you sh.itting too. genuinely like that cos im a sick fu.ck.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> can you do one of you sh.itting too. genuinely like that cos im a sick fu.ck.


Yeah fuk it why not! Il go do it now!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

Powerhouse do share!

I've actually carried on shafting a few girls longer than I'd liked to of done just cos of the fact they gushed like fountains!


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Better start another journal.... This one gone to gash again 

Not that I'm complaining, do share!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hartman said:


> Better start another journal.... This one gone to gash again


No1 responds to my journal anyway when it's just diet and training lol. Least with this one I can find my training as I put it in the OP rather than random pages lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Hartman said:


> Better start another journal.... This one gone to gash again


i think you will find i have special privilege to say what i like. isnt that right kay...


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i think you will find i have special privilege to say what i like. isnt that right kay...


Aslong as u don't start having a b1tch fit yeah


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Aslong as u don't start having a b1tch fit yeah


no no...fake bitch fits are part of being my online stripper/milf mate.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> no no...fake bitch fits are part of being my online stripper/milf mate.


They are real! I like a good bitch fit helps me destress lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> They are real! I like a good bitch fit helps me destress lol


yeah yours are. mine are fake just to relate to you on some fu.cked up level


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i think you will find i have special privilege to say what i like. isnt that right kay...


Haha crack on... Your a funny f*cker!...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Hartman said:


> Haha crack on... Your a funny f*cker!...


corr if i had a pound for every time id heard that....well, id errr. id have about £7.32p


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

couldnt be bothered to read, but looking great in the recent shots well done


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> couldnt be bothered to read, but looking great in the recent shots well done


jesus christ man. its not porn. put your co.ck away. disgraceful!

so uncouth...


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yeah yours are. mine are fake just to relate to you on some fu.cked up level


U just like to get my heart beat racing


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> U just like to get my heart beat racing


what can i say. its a gift...and a curse that gets me in trouble sometimes :/


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> what can i say. its a gift...and a curse that gets me in trouble sometimes :/


It won't get you in trouble if I don't tell anyone if you send me purple mushroom tip pictures


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> It won't get you in trouble if I don't tell anyone if you send me purple mushroom tip pictures


na. my co.ck is tiny. i have a big ego and train my muscles to account for this


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> na. my co.ck is tiny. i have a big ego and train my muscles to account for this


I might have a thing for little worms u never know!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> I might have a thing for little worms u never know!


as if. you like giant coc.ks that cause internal bleeding. hence the incident with that race horse...


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> as if. you like giant coc.ks that cause internal bleeding. hence the incident with that race horse...


I thought no1 would recognise me, I was warned that might trip me up later on in life


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

This may sound odd but can drinking a lot of water cause headaches does anyone know? Everytime I up it I get dull headaches. I noticed it before when I was bang on with diet, noticing it now and I get it in the gym at a time I'm consuming quite a bit of water...


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

dipdabs said:


> This may sound odd but can drinking a lot of water cause headaches does anyone know? Everytime I up it I get dull headaches. I noticed it before when I was bang on with diet, noticing it now and I get it in the gym at a time I'm consuming quite a bit of water...


too much water can flush out essential elecrolites and nutrients etc.

It can also cause the shyts and just make you feel rough.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

what is your sodium intake like?

Id say try highly seasoning meals with sea salt.

also dyoralite pw may help.

you taking all your vits?

caffeine?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

big_jim_87 said:


> what is your sodium intake like?
> 
> Id say try highly seasoning meals with sea salt.
> 
> ...


I havent got the ****s or feel rough so maybe this is the problem. I don't really add salt or buy anything with salt in, if I do on occasion add salt it's low sodium.

Caffeine I have 1 or 2 cups of coffee a day and vitamins all going back in today. Ta jim will start using salt!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Sitting on the bike in the gym (new shiny gym is sh1t I preferred the old dingey one lol) and just done legs. FUKED! Legs kill, just had to shuffle to the toilet and had people giggling haha. Will add the weights in a bit, weight was down but then again never done this routine with the sets and rep ranges ontop of all the time off I've had. They've got rid of the laying leg curl unfortunately so had to wait ages for 2 guys to finish on the seated leg curl who were just taking the p1ss with it, must of done 50 sets each taking it in turns. I done 2 different sets on something else and still had to wait around ages for them to finish, ruined my flow! Bloody men lol.

Here's some pics anyway don't think I've lost any size in my legs really muscle wise which is good.







Excuse the dodgy poses as always


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Decent bit of size on your legs there. How did you find the leg workout?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Decent bit of size on your legs there. How did you find the leg workout?


Was really good! The 5 sets on the leg press first put me in pain for the rest of the session and got me going lol. Use to doing 3 or 4 but 5 killed me! Done seated calves on the leg press and with standing calves messed around for a bit trying to do them on a step with dumbbells, safe to say I need to practice on that and find my balance again specially as everyone in the weights area was looking at thinking wtf she doin haha


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Good job to that girl in the pictures. Your legs (squad sticky out bits) look impressive!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

dipdabs said:


> Sitting on the bike in the gym (new shiny gym is sh1t I preferred the old dingey one lol) and just done legs. FUKED! Legs kill, just had to shuffle to the toilet and had people giggling haha. Will add the weights in a bit, weight was down but then again never done this routine with the sets and rep ranges ontop of all the time off I've had. They've got rid of the laying leg curl unfortunately so had to wait ages for 2 guys to finish on the seated leg curl who were just taking the p1ss with it, must of done 50 sets each taking it in turns. I done 2 different sets on something else and still had to wait around ages for them to finish, ruined my flow! Bloody men lol.
> 
> Here's some pics anyway don't think I've lost any size in my legs really muscle wise which is good.
> 
> ...


decent set of pants there, where did you get them?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Was really good! The 5 sets on the leg press first put me in pain for the rest of the session and got me going lol. Use to doing 3 or 4 but 5 killed me! Done seated calves on the leg press and with standing calves messed around for a bit trying to do them on a step with dumbbells, safe to say I need to practice on that and find my balance again specially as everyone in the weights area was looking at thinking wtf she doin haha


The standing on the step is hard to get, if you can do toe presses on the leg press do that instead.

Oh and I didn't dream about crashing planes so fcuk you! :tongue:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> decent set of pants there, where did you get them?


New look jay but I'm not sure they do them in your size!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> The standing on the step is hard to get, if you can do toe presses on the leg press do that instead.
> 
> Oh and I didn't dream about crashing planes so fcuk you! :tongue:


I did do some on the leg press.

Haha I did think about watching the whole thing and keep sending you pictures while you were trying to sleep but decided not to be so horrible and made a turkey sandwich instead


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

And jay, I'm glad my knickers gave u wood


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

dipdabs said:


> New look jay but I'm not sure they do them in your size!


can I try yours on... dont wash them :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> can I try yours on... dont wash them :thumbup1:


Let me think... No lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> I did do some on the leg press.
> 
> Haha I did think about watching the whole thing and keep sending you pictures while you were trying to sleep but decided not to be so horrible and made a turkey sandwich instead


Hope the sarnie gave you the ****s you cruel b1tch. Did you ring docs? How's the arm? Did you ask the PT about a physio?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

heykaykay. how ya doing son?......journals looking a bit more serious now, i put it down to liam actually taking an interest and taking the time to keep ya on track, good effort mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

quads are looking decent too, the gym gloves are hilarious tho lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> heykaykay. how ya doing son?......journals looking a bit more serious now, i put it down to liam actually taking an interest and taking the time to keep ya on track, good effort mate


Well I've been eating clean for not even a week and done one training session so we will see lol.

And leave the gloves alone! I'm only little and everything hurts my hands, it's better than getting big calluses and hands like sandpaper!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

well I was going to say your training etc is looking better... but I got a little side tracked :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Hope the sarnie gave you the ****s you cruel b1tch. Did you ring docs? How's the arm? Did you ask the PT about a physio?


No it didn't and was so good I just had another 

Docs couldn't get through again, tried again a little while ago and after 10 minutes of being on hold and apparently still 9 callers ahead of me I gave up. Try again this afternoon to see if they'll give me one tomorrow. Arm doesn't feel too bad apart from my wrist. Knee has also been playing up this morning even before I got in the gym. Think I'm just getting old! Going to get some krill oil to use instead of fish oils as tinytom said they are much more effective. Neil the PT wasn't in this morning


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> well I was going to say your training etc is looking better... but I got a little side tracked :thumb:


There's a surprise lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> No it didn't and was so good I just had another
> 
> Docs couldn't get through again, tried again a little while ago and after 10 minutes of being on hold and apparently still 9 callers ahead of me I gave up. Try again this afternoon to see if they'll give me one tomorrow. Arm doesn't feel too bad apart from my wrist. Knee has also been playing up this morning even before I got in the gym. Think I'm just getting old! Going to get some krill oil to use instead of fish oils as tinytom said they are much more effective. Neil the PT wasn't in this morning


Just drive down to the b4stard doctors instead of ringing them!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> heykaykay. how ya doing son?......journals looking a bit more serious now, i put it down to liam actually taking an interest and taking the time to keep ya on track, good effort mate


Cheers pal. I'll try and make sure this stays a little more serious than the others have been as need to help her hit her goal of getting on stage!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

So session looked like this:

5 x 10 leg press 70kg

3 x 12 leg extensions 25kg

2 x 20 DB lunges 10kg

3 x 15 calves on leg press 80kg

3 x 15 standing calves with DBs 8kg (kindaish with a lot of wobbling and practicing without the DBs)

4 x 12 leg curls 25kg

Was up to 40kg on leg extensions and 90kg on leg press before Xmas but oh well!

Supplements and vitamins taken today which I'm really going to try and remember to actually take!

Food/supps so far -

Porridge and a coffee

Cod liver oil & evening primrose oil

Omega 3 tabs

Multivits

Glucosamine

5g creatine & 5g glutamine in sugar free vimto squash

Coco pops cereal bar (PWO)

2 turkey rashers with a bit of ketchup in burgen bread

Forgotten to take my creatine and glutamine straight after the gym but will have it now, then a glass of Vit c, I did think of having it but nipped for a Sunbed then waited around to get jack (who's a very happy boy to be back at school) 

Oh this is the special treatment I get on leg day


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Just drive down to the b4stard doctors instead of ringing them!


If I go out this afternoon I willy I mean I will


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

good sesh. no whey pwo?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> good sesh. no whey pwo?


No il still have a shake today some point but in the morning I'm too full up from porridge, drinking coffee to wake me up plus water to swallow down the tablets and the squash with the creatine and glutamine. Then after I came in and ate straight away so doesn't really matter.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> No il still have a shake today some point but in the morning I'm too full up from porridge, drinking coffee to wake me up plus water to swallow down the tablets and the squash with the creatine and glutamine. Then after I came in and ate straight away so doesn't really matter.


is there point in fast acting carbs pwo without whey @liam0810? if ur gonna have 1 shake threw the day then pwo is where u want it.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> I thought it was bro science? I thought Aslong as u get the protein in and some soon as you can after the gym it didn't matter from what source? And the PWO coco pops bar was only to help restore glycogen or whatever it's called..


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

wouldnt say bennefits of whey pwo is "bro science"(yes i seen ur original post lol) however simple carbs pwo for weight training might be. not saying its gonna make a great difference lol, just sugesting keeping ur shake for pwo...might not be a bad idea


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> wouldnt say bennefits of whey pwo is "bro science"(yes i seen ur original post lol) however simple carbs pwo for weight training might be. not saying its gonna make a great difference lol, just sugesting keeping ur shake for pwo...might not be a bad idea


Posts still the same just I wanted to modify it and accidentally quoted it instead lol. Does it matter though if you get your protein source after from whey or turkey? After filling myself with water in the gym and morning last thing I want to do is gulp down a horrible shake straight after I'd rather just eat lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Posts still the same just I wanted to modify it and accidentally quoted it instead lol. Does it matter though if you get your protein source after from whey or turkey? After filling myself with water in the gym and morning last thing I want to do is gulp down a horrible shake straight after I'd rather just eat lol


the idea is that after training your muscle will "suck" up protein at a very fast rate to aid repair (growth). Turkey will take much more time to break down and get into the blood stream, whereas whey will happen very fast, therefore you get more protein going to the best places in that small timeframe.

what is bro science is how long this timeframe is. I usually have my shake about 15 - 30 mins after ive finished training.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> x


Stop with that bloody picture lol we are just chatting no argument here lol


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Whole food just as good IMO post workout, have turkey and a slightly higher GI carb (white rice/potatoes) with minimal fats!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Posts still the same just I wanted to modify it and accidentally quoted it instead lol. *Does it matter though if you get your protein source after from whey or turkey*? After filling myself with water in the gym and morning last thing I want to do is gulp down a horrible shake straight after I'd rather just eat lol


no. but thats not what i asked, i was wondering what the point of simple carbs *ONLY* pwo was  u said "to restore glysogen"......but glysogen stores dont take much of a beating (if any) while doing weight training.....ATP stores are used for short burst of energy.

im just keeping ur journal serious ya know......we can talk about my boab if u prefer mate? lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> the idea is that after training your muscle will "suck" up protein at a very fast rate to aid repair (growth). Turkey will take much more time to break down and get into the blood stream, whereas whey will happen very fast, therefore you get more protein going to the best places in that small timeframe.
> 
> what is bro science is how long this timeframe is. I usually have my shake about 15 - 30 mins after ive finished training.


Ah I get it now

With the time frame I was reading a thread on here once about someone worried they weren't getting it in soon enough after the gym, there was a lot of responses and was basically just said to get it in when he could so I thought it was ok to have it whenever lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> no. but thats not what i asked, i was wondering what the point of simple carbs *ONLY* pwo was  u said "to restore glysogen"......but glysogen stores dont take much of a beating (if any) while doing weight training.....ATP stores are used for short burst of energy.
> 
> im just keeping ur journal serious ya know......we can talk about my boab if u prefer mate? lol


I don't get it... Lol

I only have simple carbs after because I copied @Milky cos he got it from @Pscarb that's why I thought it was beneficial..

Or as an excuse to have something sweet


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> I don't get it... Lol
> 
> I only have simple carbs after because I copied @Milky cos he got it from @Pscarb that's why I thought it was beneficial..
> 
> Or as an excuse to have something sweet


but they have whey with there's......so back to the original question....again  why simple carbs *ONLY*


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice journal! Results are showing well done!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> but they have whey with there's......so back to the original question....again  why simple carbs *ONLY*


BECAUSE I thought having protein from a food source was fine, im full up with water straight after the gym aswell, there's lots that train and don't even use whey.. It didnt click to me that the muscle sucks up whey faster.. Does it really make a huge difference do u think?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> I don't get it... Lol
> 
> I only have simple carbs after because I copied @Milky cos he got it from @Pscarb that's why I thought it was beneficial..
> 
> Or as an excuse to have something sweet


the simple carbs are to spike insulin kay, this means even more nutrient storage...so it completely makes sense to add the fast whey protein with the simple carbs as they "piggyback" the insulin the simple carbs have spiked.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> is there point in fast acting carbs pwo without whey other than recovery then @liam0810? if ur gonna have 1 shake threw the day then pwo is where u want it.


There's so many different opinions on how important post workout nutrition is that I'm sure whatever i said and whatever study or article i mention that somebody could find something that says the complete opposite. I do believe that it is important to get protein into you as soon as possible. Carbs i think can be left a little longer but i have always had my whey and dextrose as soon as i can and its not done me any harm.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> BECAUSE I thought having protein from a food source was fine, im full up with water straight after the gym aswell, there's lots that train and don't even use whey.. It didnt click to me that the muscle sucks up whey faster.. *Does it really make a huge difference do u think?*


Depends on goals i think.

For fat loss, na. I used to just have my whole food meal after training on my very first diet and i got pretty lean.

For gaining muscle, it seems a wasted opportunity to not take advantage of by chucking in fast nutrients that will not be used as fat (very much), only growth.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> the simple carbs are to spike insulin kay, this means even more nutrient storage...so it completely makes sense to add the protein with the simple carbs as they "piggyback" the insulin the simple carbs have spiked.


Ah ok thanks for explaining (@janikvond failed lol) I get it now. So much confusing info on here at times.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Depends on goals i think.
> 
> For fat loss, na. I used to just have my whole food meal after training on my very first diet and i got pretty lean.
> 
> For gaining muscle, it seems a wasted opportunity to not take advantage of by chucking in fast nutrients that will not be used as fat (very much), only growth.


Then again there are a few studies that say having carbs within half an hour of finishing your workout blunts the GH pulse! So many studies out there that all have differing opinions


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Then again there are a few studies that say having carbs within half an hour of finishing your workout blunts the GH pulse! So many studies out there that all have differing opinions


yep true, just best to pick one and stick with it.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Ah ok thanks for explaining (@janikvond failed lol) I get it now. So much confusing info on here at times.


i wasnt trying to explain the benefits of having simple carbs *& WHEY* pwo (which i prob should have tbf pmsl). i was only wondering why u had a cocopop bar on its own after ur workout.... i presumed liam had suggested it (which obv he didnt), i realise now uv just seem 'cocopops/pwo/BRILLIANT' and cracked on with it.......sort ur fukin life out kay!!!!! :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Then again there are a few studies that say having carbs within half an hour of finishing your workout blunts the GH pulse! So many studies out there that all have differing opinions


Wtf is a GH pulse? Lol

Can I just remind everyone to explain what the are saying in here as they go, I don't understand all the fan dangled names and it helps me learn


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Depends on goals i think.
> 
> For fat loss, na. I used to just have my whole food meal after training on my very first diet and i got pretty lean.
> 
> For gaining muscle, it seems a wasted opportunity to not take advantage of by chucking in fast nutrients that will not be used as fat (very much), only growth.





liam0810 said:


> Then again there are a few studies that say having carbs within half an hour of finishing your workout blunts the GH pulse! So many studies out there that all have differing opinions


or forget to add ur dextrose half the time like me....half rite atleast :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> i wasnt trying to explain the benefits of having simple carbs *& WHEY* pwo (which i prob should have tbf pmsl). i was only wondering why u had a cocopop bar on its own after ur workout.... i presumed liam had suggested it (which obv he didnt), i realise now uv just seem 'cocopops/pwo/BRILLIANT' and cracked on with it.......sort ur fukin life out kay!!!!! :lol:


I'm new to this and don't know it all remember!

Having or not having the coco pops bar genuinely didn't bother me I just thought it was beneficial


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Wtf is a GH pulse? Lol
> 
> Can I just remind everyone to explain what the are saying in here as they go, I don't understand all the fan dangled names and it helps me learn


growth hormone


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh and liams been helping me out a bit and supporting me but everything I do wrong isn't down to him it's me as explained in the OP.. I'm just going with what I've learnt so far as best I can


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> *I'm new to this and don't know it all remember! *
> 
> Having or not having the coco pops bar genuinely didn't bother me I just thought it was beneficial


thats the only reason im using up valuable [email protected] finger strength typing all this p!sh


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> thats the only reason im using up valuable [email protected] finger strength typing all this p!sh


Well make sure u explain as u go instead of making me look like a div lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Well make sure u explain as u go instead of making me look like a div lol


u didnt look like a div.......but sorry if u felt like that pal, this is what happens when it get serious! will i post a dirty pic?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> u didnt look like a div.......but sorry if u felt like that pal, this is what happens when it get serious! will i post a dirty pic?


Haha I'm only joking u wally!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Haha I'm only joking u wally!


dinna act the hard nut kay.....ur in tears over this


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> dinna act the hard nut kay.....ur in tears over this


No chance. I'm always happy if I'm eating, in my blanket and have my slippers on


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> No chance. I'm always happy if I'm eating, in my blanket and have my slippers on


what else u got on?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Oh and liams been helping me out a bit and supporting me but everything I do wrong isn't down to him it's me as explained in the OP.. I'm just going with what I've learnt so far as best I can


This is right. When Kay does something wrong its her fault. When she does something right its all down to me! I'm taking the glory!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> This is right. When Kay does something wrong its her fault. When she does something right its all down to me! I'm taking the glory!


Get to fuk u lol



My new cryptonite ^^^


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Get to fuk u lol
> 
> View attachment 106944
> 
> ...


You horrible tw4t!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> You horrible tw4t!


I nearly posted a funny picture I have of u then. But I refrained. That makes me nice


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

JANIKvonD said:


> no. but thats not what i asked, i was wondering what the point of simple carbs *ONLY* pwo was  u said "to restore glysogen"......but glysogen stores dont take much of a beating (if any) while doing weight training.....ATP stores are used for short burst of energy.
> 
> im just keeping ur journal serious ya know......we can talk about my boab if u prefer mate? lol


Glycogen stores do get depleted from intense exercise such as weight training yes ATP stores are used but they are depleted very quickly and they are not the main source of energy to push you through your workout.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dipdabs said:


> I don't get it... Lol
> 
> I only have simple carbs after because I copied @Milky cos he got it from @Pscarb that's why I thought it was beneficial..
> 
> Or as an excuse to have something sweet


milky has a whey shake as well as his carbs please if your going to copy something other people do at least copy it and understand the full reason to why it is done


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> milky has a whey shake as well as his carbs please if your going to copy something other people do at least copy it and understand the full reason to why it is done


I didn't realise it had to be a shake I just thought a source of protein was fine, and as I understood it I thought it was to restore glycogen.. But understood properly now


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi Kay - great work on your progress so far. Am jealous of your abs! Well done x


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> I nearly posted a funny picture I have of u then. But I refrained. That makes me nice


I think i have some pics and other things you are in so don't start young lady! :tongue:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Hi Kay - great work on your progress so far. Am jealous of your abs! Well done x


Hey thanks Joanna appreciate the support! Could be in better shape by now if I'd of got my head down a bit more but oh well! Heads screwed back on!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I think i have some pics and other things you are in so don't start young lady! :tongue:


It was only your ass with a patch on lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Hi Kay - great work on your progress so far. *Am jealous of your abs!* Well done x


me too, would quite like to stab her little toe on the right foot with a rubber pencil for having them...sigh.....

I do have one though..cough...just the one..big one...from my boobs to my girlie bits...slightly rounded...I mean, that is an ab right? somewhere in the world?

:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

Flubs said:


> me too, would quite like to stab her little toe on the right foot with a rubber pencil for having them...sigh.....
> 
> I do have one though..cough...just the one..big one...from my boobs to my girlie bits...slightly rounded...I mean, that is an ab right? somewhere in the world?
> 
> :laugh:


Think there's a few people who want to stab Kay on here tbh 

Not me though, I'm a gentleman.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

My abs arent even that great. Gota remember I'm tensing in the pics for a start with lighting that doesn't really show up my stretch marks on a photo so tbh there's nothing to be jealous of lol

Haney didn't u just claim I was ur Gf in a mother thread followed by an insult to my lady flower? Thought so...


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

dipdabs said:


> My abs arent even that great. Gota remember I'm tensing in the pics for a start with lighting that doesn't really show up my stretch marks on a photo so tbh there's nothing to be jealous of lol
> 
> Haney didn't u just claim I was ur Gf in a mother thread followed by an insult to my lady flower? Thought so...


Kay that was my alter ego I swear!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Glycogen stores do get depleted from intense exercise such as weight training yes ATP stores are used but they are depleted very quickly and they are not the main source of energy to push you through your workout.


i thought atp recoverd very quickly....as in between sets quick? not that im arguing lol, ATP take on average takes sumin like 20-60secs of continuous intense movement to deplete? more than enough to complete a set before glysogen is pulled in in any major way?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

JANIKvonD said:


> i thought atp recoverd very quickly....as in between sets quick? not that im arguing lol, ATP take on average takes sumin like 20-60secs of continuous intense movement to deplete? more than enough to complete a set before glysogen is pulled in in any major way?


ATP uses Glycogen



> Muscles also have big reserves of a complex carbohydrates called glycogen. Glycogen is a chain of glucose molecules. A cell splits glycogen into glucose. Then the cell uses anaerobic metabolism (anaerobic means "without oxygen") to make ATP and a byproduct called lactic acid from the glucose.


once you have completed a training session you don't need to replenish ATP you need to replenish Gycogen from simple carbs this helps the recovery cycle to begin along with the Amino Acids in Whey shake you drink.....


----------



## LoneTree (Jan 3, 2013)

dipdabs said:


> My abs arent even that great. Gota remember I'm tensing in the pics for a start with lighting that doesn't really show up my stretch marks on a photo so tbh there's nothing to be jealous of lol
> 
> Haney didn't u just claim I was ur Gf in a mother thread followed by an insult to my lady flower? Thought so...


Errr... the Abs ARE great by the way.... don't be negative now!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

ATP drives virtually all the energy requiring reaction in the body. Glucose, other carbohydrate monomers, as well as lipids and amino acids, can be oxidized by things like NAD+ and FAD+, that ultimately drive ATPsynthase, a protein complex that synthesizes ATP to be used as the source of energy that drives the chemical reaction in an organism.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

So had my glutamine and creatine after then vitamin c. Got in another 2 meals had turkey with brown rice, asparagus and some Helmans low fat vinaigrette. Then had a steamed salmon fillet with new potatoes and more asparagus. Wouldn't usually eat white potatoes but forgot sweet potatoes in morrisons yesterday then tesco didn't have any. Will get some tomorrow as I don't think they agree with me.

Going to have something else shortly and a shake (which will be moved to PWO tomorrow lol)

3.5 litres of water done for the day

Legs are killing, jack wanted a piggy back up to bed and being the 3stone lump he is I nearly died. Safe to say it was a good workout!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh and jabbing a teeny wincy bit of mt2 tonight. This ghost like look has got far enough!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

you filthy juicer


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

jake87 said:


> you filthy juicer


Jake baby you've had a shave!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

i know its shiny now lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

jake87 said:


> i know its shiny now lol


Must of taken a while but suits ya! Will take me a while to get use to such a big change though


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Oh and jabbing a teeny wincy bit of mt2 tonight. This ghost like look has got far enough!


Sorry to sound thick but what is it?


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Oh and jabbing a teeny wincy bit of mt2 tonight. This ghost like look has got far enough!


Tango tomorrow lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Oh and jabbing a teeny wincy bit of mt2 tonight. This ghost like look has got far enough!


You finally got some pins! Only tool you 3 months! Take it last thing as that batch makes me nauseous


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Oh and jabbing a teeny wincy bit of mt2 tonight. This ghost like look has got far enough!


dont go all orange us. i think a paler girl is hot. bella on twilight. twit twoooo


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> You finally got some pins! Only tool you 3 months! Take it last thing as that batch makes me nauseous


jabbing in the leg sub q has shown in many to stop the sickness feeling.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> jabbing in the leg sub q has shown in many to stop the sickness feeling.


Yep it does..and/or taking an antihistamine


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> You finally got some pins! Only tool you 3 months! Take it last thing as that batch makes me nauseous


I've still got a few and a tiny bit left in the fridge from my stuff before its not the stuff u gave me. It's my **** that makes me cough so I'm literally gna jab the tiniest amount I can get in the needle


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> jabbing in the leg sub q has shown in many to stop the sickness feeling.


Whereabouts? Does it hurt?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> dont go all orange us. i think a paler girl is hot. bella on twilight. twit twoooo


Lol I couldn't get orange if I tried! A tan makes my stretch marks less noticeable and makes me look more toned


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Sorry to sound thick but what is it?


It's a tanning jab melanotan


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Whereabouts? Does it hurt?


anywhere you can pull the skin up and go sub q.

hurt...its a f.ucking insulin needle kay...you cant even feel it lol.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> anywhere you can pull the skin up and go sub q.
> 
> hurt...its a f.ucking insulin needle kay...you cant even feel it lol.


I'm a girl tho!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> I'm a girl tho!


right. gently pr**k an area. if you feel i tiny sting, you are on a tiny nerve just under the skin. move the needle slightly and gently pr**k the surface. should find somewhere where you cant feel any pain from the pin pr**k, in that place, push the needle all the way through

...voila...no pain


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Jabbed literally 0.25mg mt2 last night and in my leg, I'm sure it made my doms worse you know! Still had a cough in the night from it and was very restless, doesn't help there had been a lad hanging round outside quite late then noises from the flat above my house that's meant to be empty. Oh well.

My legs are agony, I mean proper agony! More stretching after next time I think..

Had my breakfast and ready for them gym, gna drop jack off then go in the docs then gym

And no more potatoes! Least I think its potatoes. Very bad pains this morning..


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

It will be DOMS from the work out as you are not used to so high amount of volume. Tomorrow will probably be worse!

I jabbed MT2 last night and got the usual side effects of Nausea and an erection for 8hours!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> It will be DOMS from the work out as you are not used to so high amount of volume. Tomorrow will probably be worse!
> 
> I jabbed MT2 last night and got the usual side effects of Nausea and an erection for 8hours!


Ah very nice! I'd rather have an erection than cough though!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I always get the sick feeling and massive hard ons too. Worse side for me though is I go a daft colour on it, I kinda have the same tan as Christina Aguilara in the "Dirrty" video....... not a good look!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Well been to the gym not very happy because of my stupid effing wrist. It's the only part now giving me hassle and it's killing.

Oh and before you ask Liam I went and got a docs appointment but the earliest they can give me is Monday as they're all booked up and the only appointments they are releasing on the days is via telephone. So il keep trying to phone in the mornings anyway.

Off to have my coco pops bar WITH my whey lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

RACK said:


> I always get the sick feeling and massive hard ons too. Worse side for me though is I go a daft colour on it, I kinda have the same tan as Christina Aguilara in the "Dirrty" video....... not a good look!


I duno chuck u in a blonde wig we could make some money out of ya


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You're not the first person to say that!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Ah very nice! I'd rather have an erection than cough though!


Glad you didn't have an erection. That would of been awkward!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Bent over rows 4 x 8 30kg - my grip is awful with gloves, with straps and my baddie wrist didnt help today, otherwise could of done heavier

Pull ups 50 reps as long as it takes (I couldn't do it lol) so done 3 x 10 15kg, 20kg, 25kg - never used this machine so don't understand the weights behind it tbh. I thought I was going to die and my arms and shoulders were going to drop off, had to have a bit of a rest before the dumbbell rows, a good 5 minutes rest lol. Then I picked up the 4s for the DB rows being a wimp but put then back and decided to man up lol.

One arm db row 3 x 12 8kg

Face pulls 2 x 20 7 ish? Kg

Seated db curls 3 x 12 - managed to do 1 set with 8kg, my wrist went real bad so tried 4kgs and couldn't even do them so I left the rest of this exercise.

Rope hammer curl with one second hold at peak contraction 3 x 12 5kg

Again thought I had lost muscle over Xmas and with sh1t training and diet but don't think I have so again happy with that today.

POW haha





So many people in the gym this morning, I think new year resolutioners as the bikes were full and treadmills with people overweight putting the least amount of effort in as they could gossiping to each other. These women are worse than men staring! I hope their little phase of being healthy goes quickly and they go back to where they belong - McDonald's! Out of them all there was one girl who was really putting some effort in, quite saddening really! I do feel for the women though being dragged in by their fellas trying to get them on the weights, I remember that feeling and their faces say it all lol.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Glad you didn't have an erection. That would of been awkward!


Why? U told me u liked that kind of thing


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

dipdabs said:


> Why? U told me u liked that kind of thing


 mg:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Where did you jab your mt2 in the end Kaydog???


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Where did you jab your mt2 in the end Kaydog???


KayDOG? lol

In my leg, managed to pinch a bit of fat on the inside of my thigh, was fine actually


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea 

That wasn't meant in a pr1cky way

I've always jabbed in belt but suffer with sickness badly


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

*belly*


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Yea
> 
> That wasn't meant in a pr1cky way
> 
> I've always jabbed in belt but suffer with sickness badly


Ha I know it wasn't lol

I had antihistamines half hour before, jabbed only 0.25mg and in my thigh and still felt dodgy with sides. I think some of us are just more prone to the sides. Although I might just have a bad vial.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You should see me after jabbing only 0.5ml

Like a best root, loads of adrenaline and sick as a hound


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> You should see me after jabbing only 0.5ml
> 
> Like a best root, loads of adrenaline and sick as a hound


0.5ml? I'm not surprised!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ha ha yea you not what I'm saying

Fcking iPhone bollox


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Why? U told me u liked that kind of thing


Sssshhhhhhh!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Sssshhhhhhh!


'OHHH Kay please put that in my bum'


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> 'OHHH Kay please put that in my bum'


I'm sure it was the other way round!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I'm sure it was the other way round!


I wouldn't say such filth


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> I wouldn't say such filth


Of course not darling


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Of course not darling


I can't move my legs today thanks to u!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> I can't move my legs today thanks to u!


Tomorrow will probably be worse! See how long it takes you to recover. If its too long we'll drop the volume


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Tomorrow will probably be worse! See how long it takes you to recover. If its too long we'll drop the volume


Il be fine I expect even it takes a while. First time doing a different routine I always get it real bad


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Il be fine I expect even it takes a while. First time doing a different routine I always get it real bad


As soon as you start getting used to it we'll change it up.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Food today is as follows -

Porridge with a coffee

5g creatine

5g glutamine in no added sugar vimto squash

GYM

5g creatine

5g glutamine in no added sugar vimto squash

Omega 3 tabs, Cod liver oil and evening primrose oil tabs, multi vits, glucosamine tab

Coco pops bar AND whey

Brown rice, turkey and cucumber with low fat Helmans vinaigrette

Turkey rashers in burgen bread with a bit of ketchup

A tin of baked beans and half a slice of burgen bread(wasn't the planned meal but fell asleep on the sofa when I should of been cooking lol)

Ran out of vit c will pick some up tomorrow

Will have something else shortly, maybe tuna pasta or some mackerel and rice.

I'm absolutely shattered. Think with training again and lack of sleep last night thanks to my lovely MT2 It's caught up with me. Hopefully I don't get my usual hot flush for a couple hours later tonight and I can get an early night.

Update: had more turkey and rice for my last meal, should of had something that breaks down better as late as it was but oh well. 3.5 - 4litres of water done,


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

pheweeeeeeee...post and a half there dippitydab...noice one...hot flushes...oh blimey! lol...well a least you'll get some practice for when you're an ole gal and having them with no help whatsoever...hahahaha...I had tuna tonight...love/hate sorta thing...bleurrrrrgh but does the job.....


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> pheweeeeeeee...post and a half there dippitydab...noice one...hot flushes...oh blimey! lol...well a least you'll get some practice for when you're an ole gal and having them with no help whatsoever...hahahaha...I had tuna tonight...love/hate sorta thing...bleurrrrrgh but does the job.....


Ah I swear I'm going through the flipping menopause at the moment with various things happening to my body! Lol.

I'm not a fan of Tina either, I resort to swallowing it lol


----------



## LoneTree (Jan 3, 2013)

good night's sleep will make all the difference & you'll be ready to kick some ass again tomorrow!

ps thanks for the reps, much appreciated


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

MissB said:


> I have these hot flushes every night! Like so bad I can't sleep,it's either we are allergic to tuna haha or I just think its metabolism/muscles recovering and if you eat just before ed which I do?your body digesting the food??


I really don't have a clue, usually starts around 11pm. I've just opened my living room windows to be prepared for it! Lol


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Subbed keeping quiet in here though x


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

dipdabs said:


> I really don't have a clue, usually starts around 11pm. I've just opened my living room windows to be prepared for it! Lol


Its the MT2. I get it when using it. I start to turn bright red and start to burn up about 15minutes after injecting.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

could be the mt2...

blood flow bla bla bla...

you get hot flushes, I get hardons...

id guess that's it tbh

but could be any thing.

what supplements are you taking and do you take any pre bed?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Nothing to do with the mt2 I havent jabbed any in months, night before last was my first jab in a long time. Hot flushes been happening for about a week or so. I think I've got a hormonal imbalance going on and it's to do with that.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> It's a tanning jab melanotan


Thanks learn something new each day x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

So today everything was done slower with lighter weights than I'm use to on most exercises as my wrist didn't like any of them.

DOMs are a tiny bit better in my legs thank god! Arms and under my arms are a bit sore from yesterday but nothing major.

Chest

Db flyes 3 x 12. 1 second squeeze at top. 3kg

Superset with press ups superslow negative. (I'm really bad at these lol)

Seated press 3 x 10 1st set 8kg 2nd & 3rd with 6kg (done these after my shoulders as misread routine)

Shoulders

lateral db raises 4 x 12 3kg

Rear lateral raises 3 x 8 3kg for 1st set 2kg for last 2

Triceps

Rope pull down 3 x 12 1st & 2nd set 6.25kg 3rd set 5kg

Dips 3 x failure - tried but was last exercise I done today and wrist failed me after just 6 on the first set


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

good wee sesh there pal


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> good wee sesh there pal


Wee being the right word, can't believe I touched the 2kg DBs lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh and shoulders and triceps are massive lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Get some wrist wraps to help support them a bit. My left wrist is in bits at the min so my grubby old wraps will no doubt be donned soon enough


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Nothing to do with the mt2 I havent jabbed any in months, night before last was my first jab in a long time. Hot flushes been happening for about a week or so. I think I've got a hormonal imbalance going on and it's to do with that.


Does it happen when you think of me? If so, I'd agree, it's a hormonal thing, pmsl.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

RACK said:


> Get some wrist wraps to help support them a bit. My left wrist is in bits at the min so my grubby old wraps will no doubt be donned soon enough


Got some.. Although I should get more, PT in the gym gave me mine - they are odd, dirty and too big for me lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Does it happen when you think of me? If so, I'd agree, it's a hormonal thing, pmsl.


Hahaha unfortunately it's something to do with my lady cycle and periods if you really want to know


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Hahaha unfortunately it's something to do with my lady cycle and periods if you really want to know


I'll take what I can get, haha :thumb:


----------



## LoneTree (Jan 3, 2013)

dipdabs said:


> Oh and shoulders and triceps are massive lol
> 
> View attachment 107130
> View attachment 107131


Some good definition there!!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks @LoneTree


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Alright my legs hurt again lol.

Chest is looking good after the gym session today, but I only notice it without a bra on so sorry no pics haha

Food today has been -

Porridge and a coffee

Banana

5g glutamine 5g creatine with no added sugar vimto

Omega 3s, cod liver oil & evening primrose oil tabs, multi vits, glucosamine

GYM

5g glutamine 5g creatine with no added sugar vimto

Coco pops bar and whey shake

Tinned mackerel and brown pasta with sweet chilli sauce

2 boiled eggs and brown pasta

2 chicken legs and loads of swede and carrot

Probably have something else a bit later, tuna sandwich with burgen bread and light mayo maybe

Haven't been eating enough veg really, going to try get more in as of tomorrow and cut some of the sauces out I think. Will also lower the carbs a bit, feeling a bit bloated.

Feeling grumpy today, meh


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

How many calories is that hun ?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> How many calories is that hun ?


I do not have a clue ha. Nomore than around 2300


----------



## LoneTree (Jan 3, 2013)

Feeling grumpy today, meh


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

LoneTree said:


> Feeling grumpy today, meh


...for once i'm glad i'm in manchester, ha-ha!


----------



## LoneTree (Jan 3, 2013)

Far enough away when you're feelin grumpy, just in case!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

LoneTree said:


> Far enough away when you're feelin grumpy


I'm not horrible when I'm grumpy lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> I do not have a clue ha. Nomore than around 2300


It just it seems your not eating very much, when working out so hard


----------



## LoneTree (Jan 3, 2013)

glad to hear it  didn't think you would be really!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I think it maybe a little less than 2300, more around 2000 cals. Give it another week and if you aren't happy with your progress add cals.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> It just it seems your not eating very much, when working out so hard


My maintenance is only something like 1700 - 1800 calories for my weight and size. An extra 200 - 500 cals is enough to keep lean gaining and not put on too much fat. I weigh 110lbs and my protein is always over 110gs so it will be fine. Ate like this for a good while last year when I made my best progress


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I think it maybe a little less than 2300, more around 2000 cals. Give it another week and if you aren't happy with your progress add cals.


Will be somewhere between 2000 and 2300, the food I eat the days will vary some higher some lower. Think I wrote about my calories in OP.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Will be somewhere between 2000 and 2300, the food I eat the days will vary some higher some lower. Think I wrote about my calories in OP.


Higher when you have a maccies!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> My maintenance is only something like 1700 - 1800 calories for my weight and size. An extra 500 cals is enough to keep lean gaining and not put on too much fat. I weigh 110lbs and my protein is always over 110gs so it will be fine. Ate like this for a good while last year when I made my best progress


That sounds right , I think with you not putting weight down it didn't sound much. :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Higher when you have a maccies!


Umm I haven't had a McDonald's in ages! More when I add cheese to meals, have more bread one day etc


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> That sounds right , I think with you not putting weight down it didn't sound much. :thumb:


All in the OP


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

LoneTree said:


> glad to hear it  didn't think you would be really!


What's your goals etc btw? I looked on your profile but couldn't see much Info and uve only posted on my journal lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Think I have quite a big calf muscle actually 

I am the best at dodgy pics mind!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> All in the OP


I meant the weight of your food


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> I meant the weight of your food


Ah right, i get ya. My boy broke my weighing scales but tbh can't b assed with all the weighing of stuff just yet when there's not really a need. Done it all before so know roughly when to stop putting stuff on my plate lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Stop changing your bloody avi :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> Stop changing your bloody avi :lol:


There was me thinking you were coming in my journal to be nice lol nothing wrong with changing your Avis Milky. When u giving us girls a topless one? Hahaha


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> There was me thinking you were coming in my journal to be nice lol nothing wrong with changing your Avis Milky. When u giving us girls a topless one? Hahaha


Exactly lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dipdabs said:


> There was me thinking you were coming in my journal to be nice lol nothing wrong with changing your Avis Milky. When u giving us girls a topless one? Hahaha


The way sweet it wont be long TBH, mirror being very kind ATM and l am ALWAYS nice to you, cheeky cow !

:lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> The way sweet it wont be long TBH, mirror being very kind ATM and l am ALWAYS nice to you, cheeky cow !
> 
> :lol:


U show me yours il show u mine hahaha just kidding milky. Glad it's going really well for you


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dipdabs said:


> U show me yours il show u mine hahaha just kidding milky. Glad it's going really well for you


Hey l love you to death, l know your only kidding :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> Hey l love you to death, l know your only kidding :thumbup1:


Aww did everyone hear that MILKY LOVES ME <3

I love you too milky  lol


----------



## LoneTree (Jan 3, 2013)

dipdabs said:


> What's your goals etc btw? I looked on your profile but couldn't see much Info and uve only posted on my journal lol


OP in your journal struck a chord, hence me subbing to it and adding the occasional post. stuck a note in my profile to save clogging-up your thread!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

LoneTree said:


> OP in your journal struck a chord, hence me subbing to it and adding the occasional post. stuck a note in my profile to save clogging-up your thread!


Ah no you aren't clogging it up at all you're more than welcome in here as is everyone, it's nice to have input from various people and getting support I always appreciate it a hell of a lot and it helps 

Was just seeing if you had any goals or anything that perhaps us lot could help u with


----------



## LoneTree (Jan 3, 2013)

dipdabs said:


> Ah no you aren't clogging it up at all you're more than welcome in here as is everyone, it's nice to have input from various people and getting support I always appreciate it a hell of a lot and it helps
> 
> Was just seeing if you had any goals or anything that perhaps us lot could help u with


Thanks. Seems a great site - plenty to go at!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

So eaten clean for 7 days solid now, not sure whether to have a cheat meal or cheat day or leave it til I feel I need it.. What does everyone think?


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> So eaten clean for 7 days solid now, not sure whether to have a cheat meal or cheat day or leave it til I feel I need it.. What does everyone think?


Cheat meal Kay u wouldn't of asked the question if u didn't want people to say have one . treat yourself to a nando's or chinese  ..did u and little man have a good christmas ? xx


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> Cheat meal Kay u wouldn't of asked the question if u didn't want people to say have one . treat yourself to a nando's or chinese  ..did u and little man have a good christmas ? xx


I'm not that bothered tbh scoob. Chocolate has crossed my mind a couple times but only cos I had to unwrap my boys Milky way earlier and a chocolate cupcake!

Wasn't bad Ta you?


----------



## gav76 (Feb 26, 2011)

save it for when you really need it then smash an indian


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Cheat meal. Do it and dont look back!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

MissB said:


> Mmmmm chocolate! I'm so having a cheat meal once a week, it's good for morale. Mmm Milky Way and cupcakes mmmmm.


I might just have a meal tomorrow. Nip the cravings in the bud before they get worse and I end up having a whole day at it including a box of 12 Krispy kremes, McDonald's and a carvery... I don't know how I've done that before lol


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> I'm not that bothered tbh scoob. Chocolate has crossed my mind a couple times but only cos I had to unwrap my boys Milky way earlier and a chocolate cupcake!
> 
> Wasn't bad Ta you?


how come u changed your name, i had kay withdrawal symptoms haha as thought u either deleted or blocked me :cursing: .. well u have done good progress so treat yourself to a couple bars u only live once and im sure couple bars of it won't hurt with ur goals .. yeah was amazing from what i can rember was way to ****ed up ... tell u what u would love right now is profiteroles and Ben and Jerry's ice cream xx


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Natty.Solider said:


> Cheat meal. Do it and dont look back!


Hmmmm..thinking about it!

Did u text me bk the other day I'm sure u didn't mr!!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> how come u changed your name, i had kay withdrawal symptoms haha as thought u either deleted or blocked me :cursing: .. well u have done good progress so treat yourself to a couple bars u only live once and im sure couple bars of it won't hurt with ur goals .. yeah was amazing from what i can rember was way to ****ed up ... tell u what u would love right now is profiteroles and Ben and Jerry's ice cream xx


Haha long story scoob. Think I will Tomoz. I'm with u on the Ben and Jerrys but profiteroles aren't my thing tbh!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

MissB said:


> Hahaha omg that's a hell of a lot of doughnuts, 12 kk must be more then my required daily calorie intake....damn forget the shakes ill just bulk on these!


Yeah I've had a couple cheat days where I've had a box of 12, might of let my boy have one or two as he is also obsessed with them ha. Literally been sat force feeding them to myself for the pure enjoyment of feeling massively full on sh1t! Lol


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> Hmmmm..thinking about it!
> 
> Did u text me bk the other day I'm sure u didn't mr!!!


I just checked yeah I did but like 2 hours later cos you caught me on my way out to the gym and had some stuff to do after check your phone :tongue:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

MissB said:


> Hahaha force fed cheat days!
> 
> I have a thing for egg custard tarts or cinnamon swirls.......


I have it in my head though to hate protein sources on full blown cheat days and don't want to eat any. Well unless it's a burger ha

Ah no both of them YUK! Sorry miss b disagree with u there lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Natty.Solider said:


> I just checked yeah I did but like 2 hours later cos you caught me on my way out to the gym and had some stuff to do after check your phone :tongue:


Oh ok smart ass ha. U should stop sending me pics tho of you doing things with strange objects!!


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> Oh ok smart ass ha. U should stop sending me pics tho of you doing things with strange objects!!


HA HA your so unfunny :tongue: who is the one with a video of you pole dancing in your room wearing little more than frenchies!! Yes I rest my case


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

scooby would you like to buy it?????


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Natty.Solider said:


> HA HA your so unfunny :tongue: who is the one with a video of you pole dancing in your room wearing little more than frenchies!! Yes I rest my case


Haha Nono That video was also posted on here as a joke doing a new spin I learnt ages ago, they've all seen it, and they were girls boxers hahaha


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I tried to get a pic of chest without my boobs out ha. Can def see more definition coming, fkin feel it too! Sooore



Can't really see it, but I can, it's there lol


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> Haha Nono That video was also posted on here as a joke doing a new spin I learnt ages ago, *they've all seen it*, and they were girls boxers hahaha


Okayyyy well I defiantly have some stuff they haven't :smartass: I win!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Natty.Solider said:


> Okayyyy well I defiantly have some stuff they haven't :smartass: I win!


Ahhh don't get me started! Like the pic I sent you to help u out cos u got stuck in a rut with your friends wanting to know who the bird was u were seeing? Yeahhhh boyyy lol


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> Ahhh don't get me started! Like the pic I sent you to help u out cos u got stuck in a rut with your friends wanting to know who the bird was u were seeing? Yeahhhh boyyy lol


Hey, it got them off the trail of that other girl so I think were all good. I forgot about that hahaha that was funny and worked like clockwork.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Natty.Solider said:


> Hey, it got them off the trail of that other girl so I think were all good. I forgot about that hahaha that was funny and worked like clockwork.


Hahaha was funny


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> post the link of ur sexy lil ass then practicing on the Pole Kay, i haven't seen it and Everyone else has not happy.. only i made a Epic birthday thread for u noone else bothered :bounce:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scoob do u have to sound creepy again! I don't have a clue whereabouts it is anyway


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

So no gym this morning  although for the best as I ache head to toe and could do with a massage! A real one! Going to have breakfast in a bit and tidy up a bit before its time to pick up my little hurricane again. I did contemplate going back to bed but decided not to be lazy... I'm currently sat on my fat ass drinking coffee looking at the mess instead.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Is it your birthday Kay?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Is it your birthday Kay?


No but when it was it was scooby who made a thread about it lol


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> No but when it was it was scooby who made a thread about it lol


Ah, fair enough. Was preparing a nice birthday message, but all for no reason, pmsl.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Ah, fair enough. Was preparing a nice birthday message, but all for no reason, pmsl.


Well I could always pretend it's my birthday.. Will I get any presents?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh I applied for this yesterday. Duno why really I won't get it lol but thought if apply just incase I don't find another job and just incase I do get it.. If that makes sense lol


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Well I could always pretend it's my birthday.. Will I get any presents?


Well, standard present from me is a rock wrapped up in a box... could probably stretch to a good looking polished rock for a pretty young lady such as yourself. But if you had it now, there wouldn't be anything on your really birthday, so take it or leave it?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> Oh I applied for this yesterday. Duno why really I won't get it lol but thought if apply just incase I don't find another job and just incase I do get it.. If that makes sense lol
> 
> View attachment 107243


Actually I've just read its a con lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> I tried to get a pic of chest without my boobs out ha. Can def see more definition coming, fkin feel it too! Sooore
> 
> View attachment 107216
> 
> ...


bigger pecs than a lot of male member


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> bigger pecs than a lot of male member


Hahaha not sure about that!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> how come u changed your name, i had kay withdrawal symptoms haha as thought u either deleted or blocked me :cursing: .. well u have done good progress so treat yourself to a couple bars u only live once and im sure couple bars of it won't hurt with ur goals .. yeah was amazing from what i can rember was way to ****ed up ... tell u what u would love right now is profiteroles and Ben and Jerry's ice cream xx





LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> post the link of ur sexy lil ass then practicing on the Pole Kay, i haven't seen it and Everyone else has not happy.. only i made a Epic birthday thread for u noone else bothered :bounce:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something has happend to scoob over the xmas period and his little break from UK-M..... he all of a sudden seems much more upfront which is slightly scarry.

:blink:


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

hello !! how are things?! guessing this is your new thread?! cant read it all but read your original post and im glad your feeling positive and moving forward !


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Vickky said:


> hello !! how are things?! guessing this is your new thread?! cant read it all but read your original post and im glad your feeling positive and moving forward !


Other than my problem in the powder room I'm all good thanks lol. Yep new journal I'm sticking to this time! How cry doing?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh should I be taking these BCAAs everyone talks about or no? Can anyone recommend?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Oh should I be taking these BCAAs everyone talks about or no? Can anyone recommend?


I have 15g of them whilst I workout


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I have 15g of them whilst I workout


What do they do?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

In laymans terms dipdabs



> BCAAs are three of the eight Essential Amino Acids, which means that they can not be produced by the body. In order to get BCAAs into your body you must consume them either through food or supplements.
> 
> BCAAs, in particular amino acid L Leucine, simulate protein synthesis. Protein synthesis is the process in which cells within the body builds proteins (muscle). BCAAs are instantly digested so they are rapidly absorbed into the bloodstream. Simply put, if you are looking at adding muscle then you need to consider BCAAs in your supplement needs


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> What do they do?


Using a BCAAs intra workout is great for the muscle recovery and allow protein synthe to begin. Amino Acids are such an intricate part of how your body builds/or tears down muscle as well as body fat.

http://www.charlespoliquin.com/ArticlesMultimedia/Articles/Article/654/The_Benefits_of_BCAAs_10_Quick_Tips_and_Detailed_R.aspx


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Oh I applied for this yesterday. Duno why really I won't get it lol but thought if apply just incase I don't find another job and just incase I do get it.. If that makes sense lol
> 
> View attachment 107243


fuk the trainee position. your more than qualified to be a fully fledged PT there mate


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah ok il get some BCAAs!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk the trainee position. your more than qualified to be a fully fledged PT there mate


Haha doubt that. Be something to do if it was legit


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

you're welcome


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

lxm said:


> In laymans terms dipdabs


Who wrote that mate?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> you're welcome


Don't get @rsey mr I just liked your post!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Don't get @rsey mr I just liked your post!


I hate Facebook.

PMSL


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Don't get @rsey mr I just liked your post!


I love it when you get mad

tickle tickle


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm in mcdonalds. I'm quite happy!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

if you are after some intra bcaa's, these are pretty good! - http://www.predatornutrition.com/en/xtend-90-servings?utm_source=UK-M%2BDan&utm_medium=Signature&utm_campaign=UKMSignatureDan thats 90 servings

or - http://www.predatornutrition.com/en/xtend-30-servings?utm_source=UK-M%2BDan&utm_medium=Signature&utm_campaign=UKMSignatureDan - 30 servings,

i can recommend the orange flavour, using atm, very nice


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

get a big tasty mate... your missing out!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> if you are after some intra bcaa's, these are pretty good! - http://www.predatornutrition.com/en/xtend-90-servings?utm_source=UK-M%2BDan&utm_medium=Signature&utm_campaign=UKMSignatureDan thats 90 servings
> 
> or - http://www.predatornutrition.com/en/xtend-30-servings?utm_source=UK-M%2BDan&utm_medium=Signature&utm_campaign=UKMSignatureDan - 30 servings,
> 
> i can recommend the orange flavour, using atm, very nice


Saw a plugging opportunity there didn't u dan lol il check em out


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> get a big tasty mate... your missing out!


Nah not my thing tried em. Every time I try something else in McDonald's I regret it and wish I'd of gone for my cheeseburgers!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> Saw a plugging opportunity there didn't u dan lol il check em out


 :rolleye:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

lxm said:


> In laymans terms dipdabs


Is it a secret?



danMUNDY said:


> if you are after some intra bcaa's, these are pretty good! - http://www.predatornutrition.com/en/xtend-90-servings?utm_source=UK-M%2BDan&utm_medium=Signature&utm_campaign=UKMSignatureDan thats 90 servings
> 
> or - http://www.predatornutrition.com/en/xtend-30-servings?utm_source=UK-M%2BDan&utm_medium=Signature&utm_campaign=UKMSignatureDan - 30 servings,
> 
> i can recommend the orange flavour, using atm, very nice


More plugging by sponsors outside their forums, pmsl.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Is it a secret?
> 
> More plugging by sponsors outside their forums, pmsl.


well if i was a rep for predator on their forum, you would have got me there, however..im a predator board rep for uk-m :001_tt2:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> well if i was a rep for predator on their forum, you would have got me there, however..im a predator board rep for uk-m :001_tt2:


Huh? You rep for Preditor Nutrition on uk-m... Well, then what I was saying was right you lemon, pmsl. Sorry for spamming Kay, can I offer you a cupcake to make up for it?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Huh? You rep for Preditor Nutrition on uk-m... Well, then what I was saying was right you lemon, pmsl. Sorry for spamming Kay, can I offer you a cupcake to make up for it?


ah i see what you mean afer re-reading, sorry its been a long day :yawn:

however kay, i will not be offering any sort of cupcake for said spam lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Is it a secret?


Secret ? Sorry im not on here 60 seconds of every 60 minutes of every 24 hours :whistling:

It was a google source, anything wrong with the description?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

lxm said:


> Secret ? Sorry im not on here 60 seconds of every 60 minutes of every 24 hours :whistling:
> 
> It was a google source, anything wrong with the description?


You're not on here every 60 seconds of every 60 minutes of every 24 hours? You replied to Kay after I first asked... The end part of the quoted text read suspiciously like a persuasive bit of writing a bias author might use (that I don't agree with), hence wondering what the source was.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Don't forget to crack onto the fatties in there


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Huh? You rep for Preditor Nutrition on uk-m... Well, then what I was saying was right you lemon, pmsl. Sorry for spamming Kay, can I offer you a cupcake to make up for it?


It's better than a fkin rock lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Don't forget to crack onto the fatties in there


The fatties in there today were just too fat, think I would die of suffocation if them smelly bastards climbed ontop of me. Anyway I have serious man issue headaches today, cracking onto another is the last thing on my mind!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> It's better than a fkin rock lol


I'm so tired and generally bemused by most things today, that I would actually venture to send you a cupcake for kicks, pmsl. I had a look for some sites though, and I'm not £20+ bemused, haha.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> I'm so tired and generally bemused by most things today, that I would actually venture to send you a cupcake for kicks, pmsl. I had a look for some sites though, and I'm not £20+ bemused, haha.


Hmm 20quid to send a cupcake.. Gap in the market there, make your own site and send out your own cupcakes for a tenner KERCHING lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

dipdabs said:


> Hmm 20quid to send a cupcake.. Gap in the market there, make your own site and send out your own cupcakes for a tenner KERCHING lol


How much is it to see your cupcake Kay?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Well I haven't been as good today as I have been!

Porridge, banana, two tuna sandwiches, 2 double cheeseburgers, chips, coke, mcflurry, 3 glasses of wine with lemonade and only about 2 litres of water.

Oh well! Been tired and busy with the housework. Really need some fun in my life soon! Really do! Effects my mood a lot specially at the end of the week when everyone else is having a good time with friends and partners, I have the same rubbish night every night on my own.

Might go back to work next week, not sure.. Or I might leave it as close to February as I can get away with.

Eating will be back to normal tomorrow.


----------



## BRONSON0404 (Jun 19, 2011)

Your a hottie Kay, u should have chaps banging down your door after a date?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

BRONSON0404 said:


> Your a hottie Kay, u should have chaps banging down your door after a date?


Haha thanks. Can get a [email protected] if I wanted it lol, don't want it tho. Chatting to a guy, but something's not right. Meh. No decent ones around these days and I don't get out enough to meet any that may be about.


----------



## BRONSON0404 (Jun 19, 2011)

That's too bad, yeah I got a misses n 2 kids so I have to agree all the best ones are taken haha!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

BRONSON0404 said:


> That's too bad, yeah I got a misses n 2 kids so I have to agree all the best ones are taken haha!


Yes they are!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Well last night, 3am this morning I had the weirdest experience EVER! I'm guessing it was perhaps in a dream and I was coming out of it as waking or it was so loud in my dream it woke me up but was so scary. It was like someone fake crying as loud as they could in my bedroom, honestly it was horrible and I jumped out of my skin. I hope I don't have ghosts!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Well last night, 3am this morning I had the weirdest experience EVER! I'm guessing it was perhaps in a dream and I was coming out of it as waking or it was so loud in my dream it woke me up but was so scary. It was like someone fake crying as loud as they could in my bedroom, honestly it was horrible and I jumped out of my skin. I hope I don't have ghosts!!


lol ive had similar dream before, felt like someone actually kicked me my whole body spaz'd, must be a ghost


----------



## LoneTree (Jan 3, 2013)

dipdabs said:


> Well last night, 3am this morning I had the weirdest experience EVER! I'm guessing it was perhaps in a dream and I was coming out of it as waking or it was so loud in my dream it woke me up but was so scary. It was like someone fake crying as loud as they could in my bedroom, honestly it was horrible and I jumped out of my skin. I hope I don't have ghosts!!


Hopefully just a dream!! Hope you've had a good day


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Foods been fine today. Not amazing but fine.

6 scrambled eggs 2 toast (burgen bread) & a coffee

Salmon fillet, brown pasta, carrot and swede

Bag of apple slices and a few grapes

Turkey steak, brown pasta, carrot and swede

Salmon fillet with more brown pasta

Whey shake

About 2.5 litres of water

Now time for a mt2 jab and bed


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

dipdabs said:


> Well last night, 3am this morning I had the weirdest experience EVER! I'm guessing it was perhaps in a dream and I was coming out of it as waking or it was so loud in my dream it woke me up but was so scary. It was like someone fake crying as loud as they could in my bedroom, honestly it was horrible and I jumped out of my skin. I hope I don't have ghosts!!


Find out, do some EVP stuff.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Find out, do some EVP stuff.


Nah I hate all that kinda stuff. Scares me. It was a dream!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

dipdabs said:


> Nah I hate all that kinda stuff. Scares me. It was a dream!


I made the mistake of doing it in my house, and had a "dead person" reply to me. I've never done it since ! lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I made the mistake of doing it in my house, and had a "dead person" reply to me. I've never done it since ! lol


Without trying to sound rude.. I really don't want to know right before bed lol. My mum was obsessed with ghost stuff and it brings back some very bad memories


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Stomach is looking a lot more wrinkly tonight I don't know why!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

dipdabs said:


> Without trying to sound rude.. I really don't want to know right before bed lol. My mum was obsessed with ghost stuff and it brings back some very bad memories


OK fair enough, olive branch retracted.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

K, have you fcked the dancing job off then? How's things? Stomach - more BF% perhaps, maybe bloat?


----------



## BRONSON0404 (Jun 19, 2011)

What's the tattoo of on your forearm kay?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> K, have you fcked the dancing job off then? How's things? Stomach - more BF% perhaps, maybe bloat?


Nah trying to get away with taking most of January off. No point working its dead and Il just end up not much better off, stressed, tired and grumpy lol. Will go back as close to feb as I can get away with.

No more fat would mean my skin was stretched more so they would notice less if that makes sense. But then I don't think I've lost anymore weight.

Might just be the light, bulb seems brighter today lol.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Nah trying to get away with taking most of January off. No point working its dead and Il just end up not much better off, stressed, tired and grumpy lol. Will go back as close to feb as I can get away with.
> 
> No more fat would mean my skin was stretched more so they would notice less if that makes sense. But then I don't think I've lost anymore weight.
> 
> Might just be the light, bulb seems brighter today lol.


If not enjoying it, bin it.

Dunno then, my skin is always stretched tight over my Guinness barrel


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> If not enjoying it, bin it.
> 
> Dunno then, my skin is always stretched tight over my Guinness barrel


Guiness barrel haha

I'm quitting after the 6 nations


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

dipdabs said:



> Guiness barrel haha
> 
> I'm quitting after the 6 nations


Pop into journal, I am 17lbs days down in 10 days on cut. No loose skin yet though :whistling:

Drinking Guinness again at moment so prob put on 5lbs tonight


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Pop into journal, I am 17lbs days down in 10 days on cut. No loose skin yet though :whistling:
> 
> Drinking Guinness again at moment so prob put on 5lbs tonight


Have u got a link?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Mt2 went a bit better last night. Thank god! Took double the stated dose of antihistamines. Didn't wake once coughing and slept fine. Little bit of a cough today but can't really complain.

No DOMs now really which is good.

Doctors tomorrow morning now my wrist and arm seems fine! Lol. Still got to go though because of other bits.

Looking forward to the weekend being over and going to the gym again.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Still go and have the doc look at your arm, just in case.

Has the DOMS in your legs eased now? I feel like I've been violated from my Friday leg session!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Still go and have the doc look at your arm, just in case.
> 
> Has the DOMS in your legs eased now? I feel like I've been violated from my Friday leg session!


Yep legs been fine for a few days now thank god!

You probably was violated and trying to cover it up!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Yep legs been fine for a few days now thank god!
> 
> You probably was violated and trying to cover it up!


Well there was an incident in the changing room but I don't think it was that!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Well there was an incident in the changing room but I don't think it was that!


Why did he not push hard enough?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Why did he not push hard enough?


No he didn't, I seemed to put him off his stroke when I was shouting "harder you horrible Cnut! Harder!"


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Have u got a link?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/206203-alcoholics-anonymous-awesome-athlete-take-two.html

AA to AA


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> No he didn't, I seemed to put him off his stroke when I was shouting "harder you horrible Cnut! Harder!"


It was probably the use of the c word that done it!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok so just spent over an hour trying to do bikini poses/routine lol. Feel like such a nobber doing it in the mirror and it's so hard to see yourself but I tried lol. First time I've actually had a go doing it after watching millions of videos of other people doing it! Kind of know where I'm going wrong I think, need to work on my balance, face lol, keeping the semi tensed thing going is difficult too. Il see if I can get one up, people who have been to shows and seen themselves what the class consists of may be able to help! Let's keep this to constructive critism and no perving please when I get it up as its something I really need to work on. Bikini is best I can do for now and same goes for the ****ty filming lol.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

dipdabs said:


>


Confidence is fantastic in the vid Kay and will make you stand out, do they have mandatory poses in bikini?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Confidence is fantastic in the vid Kay and will make you stand out, do they have mandatory poses in bikini?


Use to prancing around on a stage aren't I luckily lol.

Not as such, Ul just have to turn around etc, if you're waiting on the stage just stand there like at the beginning of the video. I think!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

erm...er......hmmm....

phew....erm...............is it warm in here??


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi hun! Great vid, and good confidence showing through. Have you deicded to do bikini class for this season then?

Are you friends with Lynsey Beatty on FB? Coming upto season, she usually does posing classes, and they are really worth going to. They are for half a day and cost about £45-£50 but really worth it. She goes through everything, T-walks, posing etc and she doesnt overbook the classes so she can spend time with everyone.

A few points to maybe consider, hope you dont mind me saying......if you're doing UKBFF bikini, they dont allow platform shoes so if you're practising in platforms, just bear in mind that you cant wear them on stage, and will need just normal heels. Can make a big difference to how you walk and hold yourself. Also, when walking, try and literally cross over your feet when you talk each step (if this makes sense!?!?!) it sort of makes you snake your hips and they seem to sway better, and for bikini....its about that hip sway/walk. And when you turn around, keep shoulders high, back and wide, dont arch them over, gives you a better shape from behind.

It just takes practise, and yes, it feels a bit daft doing it in front of the mirror/filming it, but its the only way to get things right and see what your doing and how you look whilst doing it.

Looking fab anyway hun! :thumb:


----------



## LoneTree (Jan 3, 2013)

sound advice there from Keeks!  looking good on the vid dipdabs


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Hi hun! Great vid, and good confidence showing through. Have you deicded to do bikini class for this season then?
> 
> Are you friends with Lynsey Beatty on FB? Coming upto season, she usually does posing classes, and they are really worth going to. They are for half a day and cost about £45-£50 but really worth it. She goes through everything, T-walks, posing etc and she doesnt overbook the classes so she can spend time with everyone.
> 
> ...


Ah brilliant feedback thanks keeks for popping in!

Yep will be bikini class, comp is on may 11th!

I will look her up this evening, there seems to be a lot of gyms around Cardiff that offer posing practice classes but I haven't seen one that cheap. Mike gelsei is running one on the 9th feb which is £70!

I don't mind u saying at all it's really helpful to get feedback from you seeing as you've been there and done it! Really appreciate it. The shoes, I have a woman in the shop I get all my work stuff from me aside a pair with no platform, it is nabba the first show I'm doing but can't wear my work ones anyway.. I am female therefore need new shoes haha. I've seen the bikini I want but it's white, not sure white is a good idea because of the tan - does it rub off easily?

I kept trying to do the crossing over feet thing but my balance kept going, wasn't sure how important it was but I will definately be working on it. With keeping shoulders high when u first started trying to do this stuff did it feel really unnatural? And like u looked silly? I thought they put their shoulders up then when trying it felt so odd I thought it couldn't be right! Is it kinda like, u know when u see a bimbo running in a movie with their hands down in heels lol is it like that? Best way I can explain it!

Going to keep practicing, and walk around the house in my shoes more I think. It's carpetted in work so my feet and balance have got use to that and the stage you don't do much walking and are always hanging onto the pole so u don't even have to think about it really.

Crazy what actually goes into this! X


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

^scooby mkII

mad skills on the video


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry hun, but you say its the Nabba show, but Nabba only do toned and trained figure. This is the link for UKBFF's 2013 shows http://www.ukbff.co.uk/events.html and unlike Nabba, you can do any of the regional shows, not just stick to your local area, so you've got quite a few to choose from.

Definately try and get on a class, well worth it and plus its a good chance to meet other girls that are in the same situation, who are equally nervous and excited.

Lol, yep, the shoes and the bikinis are a real fun part of it, and all the jewellry, glitter, nails, etc, I love that part, makes you feel even better and super sparkly when you step up on stage. Although white would look nice, the tan, depending on which you se can maybe mark it a little so woud make steer away from it, as once its marked with tan, might be a struggle to get it off.

I know what you mean with the posing and walking etc, but a part of it also is to feel a bit relaxed and just go with your body I guess. When I did the class, some of the girls were trying to do what they'd seen on videos but which didnt suit them and made them look awkward when they were doing it. Just pose and walk with how you feel, and then develop that really, loads of practice and good idea to walk about at home, I tottered about for weeks when doing my food prep etc, just so it felt like second nature when walking in your shoes and even just doing the walk, the more you do it, the more natural it will feel.

And yes......I felt so silly doing it all, but its all part of it, and I guess, looking back, all part of the fun! But yes, definatey crazy what we do!  x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Sorry hun, but you say its the Nabba show, but Nabba only do toned and trained figure. This is the link for UKBFF's 2013 shows http://www.ukbff.co.uk/events.html and unlike Nabba, you can do any of the regional shows, not just stick to your local area, so you've got quite a few to choose from.
> 
> Definately try and get on a class, well worth it and plus its a good chance to meet other girls that are in the same situation, who are equally nervous and excited.
> 
> ...


Yeah toned is what I mean for the nabba, I think (whichever one is basically bikini) lol. The ukbff I will probably choose to do comps with them after the nabba show but understand I can't then go back to nabba and so on. Just want to do this nabba one because the place is literally 5 minutes from my house and I can get an idea of how it's done and what to do before a lot of the ukbff dates, so then if I want to go ahead and do more comps I can. Although its going to be very hard with my littlun which is another reason to do this nabba show. Don't have anyone to help with him through it, even today I got laughed at and told everyone thought I was joking about competing before at my dads house so they aren't going to be much good!

Yeah the dressing up should be fun! I'm trying to decide what to do with my hair... 5 months early lol. See I always wear white for work and although my tab rubs on it u don't really notice.. Hmm maybe il stick with pink or something!

Will practice more this week then get another video up


----------



## LoneTree (Jan 3, 2013)

stick to your guns and don't be put off by doubters! I'm sure someone will help with your little 'un when you need it.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh no, thats awful!! And not what you need but just show em!!!! And you will when you get on that stage!! 

With Nabba toned figure, its totally different from bikini class. In bikini class, its just really the T-wak, whih is what you've been doing, but with Nabba toned figure, you do 1/4 turns, then individual routine for upto 90 seconds, then all the compulsory poses. They are quite different classes really, with the Nabba girls having a bit more muscle and a slightly different look.

The tan is quite a bit darker too than normal fake tan too, so maybe pink might be the safer option. Lol, thats what I was like, constantly thinking about hair and what olour to do my nails to go with which bikini and then which fake lashes, etc etc, but its soooo much fun!


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Hot hot hot


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Oh no, thats awful!! And not what you need but just show em!!!! And you will when you get on that stage!!
> 
> With Nabba toned figure, its totally different from bikini class. In bikini class, its just really the T-wak, whih is what you've been doing, but with Nabba toned figure, you do 1/4 turns, then individual routine for upto 90 seconds, then all the compulsory poses. They are quite different classes really, with the Nabba girls having a bit more muscle and a slightly different look.
> 
> The tan is quite a bit darker too than normal fake tan too, so maybe pink might be the safer option. Lol, thats what I was like, constantly thinking about hair and what olour to do my nails to go with which bikini and then which fake lashes, etc etc, but its soooo much fun!


Ah I don't care if I was miss Olympia it would go over their heads ha.

Omg keeks is it! I thought toned was the same as bikini! Why did I think that! I'm not doing that there's nooo wayyy and I don't have more muscle than a bikini girl lol! I need to change this journal quick lol


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Ah I don't care if I was miss Olympia it would go over their heads ha.
> 
> Omg keeks is it! I thought toned was the same as bikini! Why did I think that! I'm not doing that there's nooo wayyy and I don't have more muscle than a bikini girl lol! I need to change this journal quick lol


Can be confusing as different feds call the classes by different names etc, and with a few feds calling them all different names etc, it gets very confusing, lol! Oh, thats a shame, but just stick at it, choose a date from the UKBFF calendar and aim for that. Then you can do any of the regional ones and they go from April right through till about October and quite a few to choose from but Im pants at Geography so not sure which ones are close to you.

You have got a great shape and look for the bikini class, you'll do well. x :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Can be confusing as different feds call the classes by different names etc, and with a few feds calling them all different names etc, it gets very confusing, lol! Oh, thats a shame, but just stick at it, choose a date from the UKBFF calendar and aim for that. Then you can do any of the regional ones and they go from April right through till about October and quite a few to choose from but Im pants at Geography so not sure which ones are close to you.
> 
> You have got a great shape and look for the bikini class, you'll do well. x :thumb:


Woops!

None of the ukbff ones are near me until September I think! Don't really want to wait that long... Hmmm!! Il have a look.

Thanks keeks  x


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Anytime hun! x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Food today has been sh1t today not enough. Fuming I ran out of oats though So no porridge 

Umm 6 scrambled eggs

Turkey and brown pasta

Banana

Turkey and brown pasta

A small plate of lamb

Protein shake

My stupid tin opener broke so can't have my tuna that I planned, thought I had burgen bread turns out I ran out too, running out of oats means I can't eat my last 4 eggs as I need them for the morning and I can't be assed to cook anything more tonight because my head is pounding. So fuked today up through rubbish organisation.

Ah well. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Well it is tendinitis in my arm and my knees. Been told to stay off the gym for at least a month and take ibuprofen and anti inflammatories for a month solid... I can't do that!!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Well it is tendinitis in my arm and my knees. Been told to stay off the gym for at least a month and take ibuprofen and anti inflammatories for a month solid... I can't do that!!


Thats really not good news at all. Would it be possible to do light weights for higher reps so you could at least get some lifting in? and keeping joints moving?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> Thats really not good news at all. Would it be possible to do light weights for higher reps so you could at least get some lifting in? and keeping joints moving?


I don't know really. Just come out the gym and my weight was really down. Don't know if it's my tendons saying no or maybe I haven't regained all my strength back from last weeks leg session but don't see why I shouldn't of. Joke.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh forgot to tell everyone yesterday I got 8 chicken breasts for £3 and 500g mince for £1  went into a shop and they were going to chuck them out even though the date on them is today, I was like noooo lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

So you freezing or cooking them up ??


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

Tendonitus can be worked with Kayleigh!

I used to not be able to run due to it in both knees! would lock up and fall over lol!

Just be carefull for a while. dont think you can run when you cant walk. and so on.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> So you freezing or cooking them up ??


Gna cook them later. Was very happy with that!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Countryboy said:


> Tendonitus can be worked with Kayleigh!
> 
> I used to not be able to run due to it in both knees! would lock up and fall over lol!
> 
> Just be carefull for a while. dont think you can run when you cant walk. and so on.


Yeah il google it later see what I can do.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking good in the video.

Confidence definitely shows


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Well it is tendinitis in my arm and my knees. Been told to stay off the gym for at least a month and take ibuprofen and anti inflammatories for a month solid... I can't do that!!


not good....i had it in my jaw last year & couldnt open my mouth for 2 weeks pmsl, all my food was liquid.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> not good....i had it in my jaw last year & couldnt open my mouth for 2 weeks pmsl, all my food was liquid.


How did u get it in your jaw!!?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> How did u get it in your jaw!!?


He had to take it up the @rse for them two weeks instead...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> How did u get it in your jaw!!?


never mind im being a mong pmsl, it was tetanus i had (lockjaw) :lol:

had tendonitis plenty time too tho tbf lol...& it hurts! like a constant ache & absolute agony at times, usually my left bicep at the inner elbow i get it


----------



## LoneTree (Jan 3, 2013)

Re: tendonitis :sad:

Re: Your attitude :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

lets get you on some growth hormone and then you can crack on...


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lets get you on some growth hormone and then you can crack on...


Haha I don't fancy shoving a big needle in my ass! Look at the way I was with my mt2 lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Haha I don't fancy shoving a big needle in my ass! Look at the way I was with my mt2 lol


its the same needle as mt2 kay...

...bless


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Well miserable about the gym and tendinitis still and been sat on my sofa sulking as much as possible.

Lonely too, so much so the dog came to bed with me last night!

Gym today was just sh1t. I couldn't do anything in the order I wanted to, there's fat divvy men in twos constantly in the gym at the moment about 3 fukin pairs of them who are always on the machines I need and spend forever on them!

leg curls 4 x 12 (20 stupid kg)

db lunges 2 x 20 (8 stupid kg)

3 different ab exercises

Leg extensions 3 x 12 (20 stupid kg)

Leg press 5 x 10 (50 stupid kg)

Seated calves 3 x 15 (70 stupid kg)

Taking tomorrow off. Will pick up my tablets and take them for the day in the hope that they will be in my system properly and help Wednesdays workout, will then train again Friday. Going to drop the weight on everything and add in some really light compound lifts. Avoided them because of my back but that was lifting heavier, so light ones should carry on helping me overall I think. I hope. @liam0810 feel free to help me with this 

Food today has been -

The usual supps I can't be assed writing them all again lol.

4 scrambled eggs with salt and a little ketchup.

Protein shake

Turkey sandwich in burgen bread

Healthy bolognese with whole meal pasta (probably had 3 meals worth on my plate woops)

Made a big Pot of healthy chicken noodle soup with stock, 4 chicken breasts and veg for flavour with herbs etc. Chucked some whole wheat noodles in too so that should last me... A day lol. Will have some of this shortly.

For anyone who hasn't seen I won't be competing in the nabba show by my house after all after having a chat with keeks. I had it in my head toned was the same as bikini.. But it's not woops lol. So I'm not sure what to do now as the ukbff shows closest to me aren't until september... Hmmm!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> its the same needle as mt2 kay...
> 
> ...bless


Why in my head do I imagine this massive needle with bright green goo in? Lmao


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ever thought of doing some cross fit **** or circuit style training.?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> Ever thought of doing some cross fit **** or circuit style training.?


Ahhh well I did! My mate Lloyd showed me a video of one in Barry. So I added the gym on fb. Then the gym owner added me. And guess who is poking me on fb now. FFS!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

dipdabs said:


> Ahhh well I did! My mate Lloyd showed me a video of one in Barry. So I added the gym on fb. Then the gym owner added me. And guess who is poking me on fb now. FFS!


My mrs monitors all of my Facebook activities so I stay away from poking!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> My mrs monitors all of my Facebook activities so I stay away from poking!


Haha

It's a creepy Facebook way of saying I'd give u one when u don't know someone!

He sent me a message the other day When I put a status up about my dog needing to be trained asking if I needed a PT when I obviously didn't and it was obvious it was about my dog.. Very Wierd


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

dipdabs said:


> Haha
> 
> It's a creepy Facebook way of saying I'd give u one when u don't know someone!
> 
> He sent me a message the other day When I put a status up about my dog needing to be trained asking if I needed a PT when I obviously didn't and it was obvious it was about my dog.. Very Wierd


If they can't o e out with it and just ask u out I would put hem down as creepy aswell.....I just used to get blocked within 5 mins of starting a conversation for being too offensive ha ha!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> If they can't o e out with it and just ask u out I would put hem down as creepy aswell.....I just used to get blocked within 5 mins of starting a conversation for being too offensive ha ha!


Lmfao What did u say!?

If they can't come out with it they aren't my type that's the way I see it.. Who would be scared of little me!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

dipdabs said:


> Lmfao What did u say!?
> 
> If they can't come out with it they aren't my type that's the way I see it.. Who would be scared of little me!


One girl I said looked like Kate bush and she starts going on about she has psychological problem about her looks abuses me for a minut hen blocked me!

Another I was a bit rude to and I happened to be her mums anniversary and she used a few years ago which I obviously didn't know!

I went on a date once and thought the girl I was with mate was pregnant she wasn't she was just fat ha ha!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> One girl I said looked like Kate bush and she starts going on about she has psychological problem about her looks abuses me for a minut hen blocked me!
> 
> Another I was a bit rude to and I happened to be her mums anniversary and she used a few years ago which I obviously didn't know!
> 
> I went on a date once and thought the girl I was with mate was pregnant she wasn't she was just fat ha ha!


Hahaha

Ah that's like in work not long ago there was a guy identical to Michael Douglas and I said 'ah u have very similar facial features to Michael Douglas' he was like ah thanks so I look about 80 and like I've had throat cancer? I was like no but obv burst out laughing because I couldn't believe how he had taken it, I did apologise but the fuker turned his chair to me haha


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Well miserable about the gym and tendinitis still and been sat on my sofa sulking as much as possible.
> 
> Lonely too, so much so the dog came to bed with me last night!
> 
> ...


Which exercise was hurting your back?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Morning Kay... whats the plan of attack? are going to continue training? or have a break?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Which exercise was hurting your back?


Deadlifts and squats, but that was heavy so if I do them light where can I add them in?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> Morning Kay... whats the plan of attack? are going to continue training? or have a break?


Continue jay but light weights and leave a day between each training session so will train Monday weds and fri.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Was trying on a pair of jeans this morning and got a good picture of my legs in different light to my sh1tty bedroom light or the little gym mirror lol. Can see my teardrop thing bits better. Excuse the socks ha and my knees aren't as saggy as they look lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

dipdabs said:


> Continue jay but light weights and leave a day between each training session so will train Monday weds and fri.


Good luck... and be careful :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Deadlifts and squats, but that was heavy so if I do them light where can I add them in?


What bout using a belt? My lower back goes if I go heavy, but with a belt I don't really feel it.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> What bout using a belt? My lower back goes if I go heavy, but with a belt I don't really feel it.


I'm not wearing a belt... Lol

Wouldn't need to with light ones anyway cos I'm dropping a lot of the weight with this sh1tty tendinitis


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> I'm not wearing a belt... Lol
> 
> Wouldn't need to with light ones anyway cos I'm dropping a lot of the weight with this sh1tty tendinitis


Ok drop squats for now. Also swap deads for good mornings.

If you're dropping weight, lower rest period between sets and train to complete failure. If its more reps then its more reps


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Ok drop squats for now. Also swap deads for good mornings.
> 
> If you're dropping weight, lower rest period between sets and train to complete failure. If its more reps then its more reps


Eh?

I don't do squats or deads I'm saying I'd like to again as I should be able to do them fine with a lower weight

And what's a good morning?

U didn't read what I wrote did u lol


----------



## fatboysliming (Jan 14, 2013)

WOW loved the intro and you're dam right if people don't like you for you then move the f**k on. and as many of the others have said inspiring :thumb: keep you're chin up and all the best of luck


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Was trying on a pair of jeans this morning and got a good picture of my legs in different light to my sh1tty bedroom light or the little gym mirror lol. Can see my teardrop thing bits better. Excuse the socks ha and my knees aren't as saggy as they look lol
> 
> View attachment 107658


ur bulge is bigger than mine


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Eh?
> 
> I don't do squats or deads I'm saying I'd like to again as I should be able to do them fine with a lower weight
> 
> ...


No i did not read what you wrote!

Ok then start light on squats 3 x 10 on both. Drop leg extensions to one set of 20 with second hold at contraction, slow negative.

For the time being leave deads out. add them in later on


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Saggiest knees......EVER!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Saggiest knees......EVER!


Fk off skinny!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hahaha


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

That's fcuking brilliant. ^^^


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

whats sub4ladies!?

what a looser....nothing surprises me anymore probably wants you to pee on him!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

There's more lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Christ, you don't half attract some mentals!! :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Christ, you don't half attract some mentals!! :lol:


I know it must be a gift.. A very big unwanted one!!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

who is that? the goatie needs to go... and yeah everything else. wow.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> View attachment 107698
> View attachment 107699


Wtf??


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

lol 10 grand


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Haha he started begging me too much so I blocked him lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

So woodham what is this app/text thingy ? 'subforladies'

some sort of text service ? :wacko:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> So woodham what is this app/text thingy ? 'subforladies'
> 
> some sort of text service ? :wacko:


No that's his name on POF!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

jake87 said:


> lol 10 grand


Well had he said yes I would of done it lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

free fiddy


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Get that fcuker round! Abuse the sh1t out of him.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Nah he said he didn't earn much money


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Tell him it's January sales so you'll do it for 5k


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Tell him it's January sales so you'll do it for 5k


Why don't u billy!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Why don't u billy!


I just might!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Time for an update!

Yesterday food was fine, didn't have as many meals as I'd like but had pretty big portions to be fair.

supps

Tuna sandwich and salad

Bolognese with whole meal pasta

Chicken noodle soup

6 scrambled eggs 2 burgen bread.

3 litres of water

Trained this morning, dropped the weight on everything, session was ok but taking it easy was a little boring tbh. New gym has no atmosphere either ontop of every guy more interested in staring at me instead of sorting getting rid of their bellies, so I'm just sat outside another gym down Barry island that I just popped into as it's more a spit and sawdust gym. Been in, owner was lovely really nice guy, equipment is old but good and it has everything u need with people in there serious about what they're doing. Said to him I'm struggling with no atmosphere and the tendinitis so he said to get my ass down there so he can shout at me. Everything is free once membership is paid, including all help with any training or anything really, even a chiropractor that works in there twice so that would help having someone like that to talk to!

Cancelling my gym membership at the other place and will start there Friday.

Will get weights from session up shortly.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Time for an update!
> 
> Yesterday food was fine, didn't have as many meals as I'd like but had pretty big portions to be fair.
> 
> ...


new gym sounds brilliant mate :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> new gym sounds brilliant mate :thumbup1:


Yeah happy I went down there finally. Bloke was so friendly. There were two girls training in there and a bloke on the cross trainer who had lost 30 stone with there help.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

One arm db row 3 x 12 4kg

Pull ups 3 x 10 25kg last set til failure

Seated db curls 3 x 12 4kg last set until failure

Face pulls 2 x 20 5Kg

Bent over rows 4 x 8 2 sets 30kg 2 sets just the bar. Wrists didn't handle this very well but it should've been at the beginning of the workout.

Rope hammer curl with one second hold at peak contraction 3 x 12 4kg last set til failure (actually had to do these with dumbbells)

Then I chucked in some squats for good measure and to feel like I'd done a bit more lol. Just used the lightest small bar in there I'm thinking it was probably 5kg? Not sure. Anyway done 3 x 12.

Done everything real slow with enough rest between sets. Arm was hurting on and off but not as bad as last week so won't winge about it.

Sups all taken. I'm like a rattling pill pot lol.

Oh and thank u @Vickky for the message about b complex, went and got some yesterday started taking them today - they taste rank! Lol. But hopefully they will give me a boost so thanks for that chick.

Had porridge this morning and a black coffee. I'm surprised I like black coffee but I'm glad I do otherwise waking up wouldn't of happened with no milk! Just having a shake, my healthy bolognese and some slices of buttered burgen bread  feeling pretty lean at mo happy with that.

Staying in now today to tidy the house. Was a busy one with jack yesterday took him for lunch and out on his scooter for a couple hours, went down the beach and fell in love with a British bulldog called George I'm now lovesick I miss him


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Right need some help on water manipulation and food intake to look in best shape I can for next Wednesday.. Doing a photoshoot with a woman I know through my old work, as I don't mind my stretch marks she thinks il be perfect as its a project she's doing on shots before and after they're edited. Therefore I need to look in the best shape thats possible for it!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Right need some help on water manipulation and food intake to look in best shape I can for next Wednesday.. Doing a photoshoot with a woman I know through my old work, as I don't mind my stretch marks she thinks il be perfect as its a project she's doing on shots before and after they're edited. Therefore I need to look in the best shape thats possible for it!


your not lean enough yet for it to make much of a difference tbh kay. Obviously dont smash a load of food on the day as it will sit ing your stomach and might look slightly preggers. Other than that just keep dieting.

....and then use the edited photos for your facebook


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> your not lean enough yet for it to make much of a difference tbh kay. Obviously dont smash a load of food on the day as it will sit ing your stomach and might look slightly preggers. Other than that just keep dieting.
> 
> ....and then use the edited photos for your facebook


Ok, should I drop my food a bit until then do u think?

Haha I will! Lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Ok, should I drop my food a bit until then do u think?
> 
> Haha I will! Lol


yeah but not too much. Full keto for a week would work best if you can hack no carbs....i know i cant.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yeah but not too much. Full keto for a week would work best if you can hack no carbs....i know i cant.


Ah no fuk that haha


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Mmm dinner


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

dipdabs said:


> One arm db row 3 x 12 4kg
> 
> Pull ups 3 x 10 25kg last set til failure
> 
> ...


u can baby sit my two bulldogs if u want when i am homeless for a few months!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> u can baby sit my two bulldogs if u want when i am homeless for a few months!


U have British bulldogs!!? Really!! Please! Lol. Not that I want u to be homeless obv. Why r u gna be homeless!?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Mmm dinner
> View attachment 107785


that looks fu.cking rank!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> that looks fu.cking rank!


It's just chicken and broccoli lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> It's just chicken and broccoli lol


yeah exactly!!!! blluughhh


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

dipdabs said:


> U have British bulldogs!!? Really!! Please! Lol. Not that I want u to be homeless obv. Why r u gna be homeless!?




i need to move and i cant go back to a flat i have as tennants are in there...plus im officially un employed altho working commission only!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> View attachment 107798
> 
> 
> i need to move and i cant go back to a flat i have as tennants are in there...plus im officially un employed altho working commission only!


I love them!

That's rubbish  things still not looking up?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

dipdabs said:


> I love them!
> 
> That's rubbish  things still not looking up?


i love them too! such loving dogs...bit attention seeking sometimes especially when they try to sit on you!

sort of i just need to bust my ass an earn some money...earnt a little bit this month just enough to cover a few things need more!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Yesterday's food:

Porridge and black coffee

Shake

2 slices burgen bread

Mince/bolognese

2 bananas

Chicken noodle soup

6 scrambled eggs

2 chicken breasts with broccoli

3 litres of water

Supps

Im sure I had some timing else aswell but can't remember for the life of me!

Today's food:

Porridge

2 black coffees

Banana

Currently having some of my bolognese



1 slice burgen bread

Will update this later with the rest. Starving today for some reason.

Started my new pill today so I'm hoping it don't make me fat and give me millions of spots!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mmm I love bolognese..

Diet looking good kay. :thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> mmm I love bolognese..
> 
> Diet looking good kay. :thumbup1:


Mines the best too 

Enjoying the clean eating a lot at the minute. It's so much easier when not in work and not feeling run down. Much prefer choosing what I can eat Aslong as its clean to a set diet that's the same day in day out. Should stay quite lean too


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm also excited for my photoshoot next week. Have to take a bag of random underwear, accessories, vests and shoes so I'm going to start compiling it today


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

dipdabs said:


> Mines the best too
> 
> Enjoying the clean eating a lot at the minute. It's so much easier when not in work and not feeling run down. Much prefer choosing what I can eat Aslong as its clean to a set diet that's the same day in day out. Should stay quite lean too


Yeah im enjoying the good food now... and when I have my cheat, its nice eating it, but feel sick after..


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Update Kay? What's happening? See you had a healthy breakfast this morning :tongue:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Update Kay? What's happening? See you had a healthy breakfast this morning :tongue:


Sorry with keeping team G on track I forgot to update this lol.

Diets still been pretty much the same it has been apart from missing 1 meal 1 day and 2 yesterday! Haven't had a cheat at all so decided to get some calories in me today which should kick start me again. Things been a bit crazy this last week which doesn't help!

No gym on Friday as obviously I couldn't get there with the snow and jack at home. no gym today either because Now he's a very poorly little soldier!

Mmm










I've not actually started the pancakes yet!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Sorry with keeping team G on track I forgot to update this lol.
> 
> Diets still been pretty much the same it has been apart from missing 1 meal 1 day and 2 yesterday! Haven't had a cheat at all so decided to get some calories in me today which should kick start me again. Things been a bit crazy this last week which doesn't help!
> 
> ...


I'll let you off then but remember you only have about 16 weeks till show, so time to get head screwed on. No missing meals and train when you can. Jack comes first obviously and with the snow being bad you cant train. Do some work at home instead. Get on the pole if your arms up to it. Do sprints up the stairs. Bodyweight exercises as well.

Hows your arm now? other stuff sorted as well?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yep a good body weight circuit will help. Gemma's started her prep today too, she's got 15 weeks.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I'll let you off then but remember you only have about 16 weeks till show, so time to get head screwed on. No missing meals and train when you can. Jack comes first obviously and with the snow being bad you cant train. Do some work at home instead. Get on the pole if your arms up to it. Do sprints up the stairs. Bodyweight exercises as well.
> 
> Hows your arm now? other stuff sorted as well?


My head is screwed on! I'm I've missed a couple meals but least I realise now today I need a kick start. Actually gutted I haven't been to the gym and missed a session last week. And even though I'm not there today Aslong as jack is back in school Wednesday I can still get all three sessions in. Seeing as I was told by the docs to have a month off I'm doing ok lol.

Went on the pole Saturday evening, fuked my leg and my arms still dodgy! Hurting again this morning driving.

Give me some body weight exercises though il see what I can do


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok i'll text you now


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey Kay - Looks like you are doing really well despite the tendinitis, weather and poorly wee boy set backs. And getting loads of support too! Now off to have a look at Team G - thanks for the invite x


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Check ur Pm @dipdabs


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> Check ur Pm @dipdabs


fuk sake scoobs where ya been son.....ya massive yet? hope ur no sending c0ck pics to kay & not me


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk sake scoobs where ya been son.....ya massive yet? hope ur no sending c0ck pics to kay & not me


Just been living life too the max bud i hit cardiff for a stag the other week ! was pretty messy .. im bigger than what i was but not massive but il soon be bigger than average hopefully ... haha Kay can have as many as she wants but she dont ask so she hasn't got one yet lol


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Reps given to my favourite Kayleigh in the World .. Quick question though do u ever go to Tiger Tiger night club in cardiff i went there two weeks ago ! The champage cannon and the mysterious crstes gets u hammered .. Did think.of you when i was in Cardiff wanted meet you but had no way if contacting you  always another time if u give me the chance though  xxx


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> Reps given to my favourite Kayleigh in the World .. Quick question though do u ever go to Tiger Tiger night club in cardiff i went there two weeks ago ! The champage cannon and the mysterious crstes gets u hammered .. Did think.of you when i was in Cardiff wanted meet you but had no way if contacting you  always another time if u give me the chance though  xxx


Lol

Love your style mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Scoob she hardly posts on here now mate. You want me to send you her number, I've also got her Facebook and email address


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Scoob she hardly posts on here now mate. You want me to send you her number, I've also got her Facebook and email address


 :lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Those were the days.........


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> Reps given to my favourite Kayleigh in the World .. Quick question though do u ever go to Tiger Tiger night club in cardiff i went there two weeks ago ! The champage cannon and the mysterious crstes gets u hammered .. Did think.of you when i was in Cardiff wanted meet you but had no way if contacting you  always another time if u give me the chance though  xxx


Lmao


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh dear lol.

Scoob as it goes i went in tiger tiger weekend before last...with the kinda bf... Safe to say i will never go there again!

Liam u give out my details il personally visit manchester and do your other mirror on your car  lol.

Everyone i will be back properly soon, cashflow is still well, awful lol and i simply cannot afford the lifestyle at the minute, think we all know how tight it can make the purse strings! Other things have to take priority for the mo and im not stressing about it. Everything is set for tiny tom to prep me soon as i have the cash for it to do it the way i want to do it, if that makes sense! I havent gone and still been reading up when i get a minute


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey missy...take care of yourself and mini dipdabs....x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hey missy...take care of yourself and mini dipdabs....x


Cheers flubs  ill again at mo unfortunately! Working, jack and guy on the scene is well and truly hard work lol but its nice to say regardless of my usual struggle with money im actually the happiest ive been in a lonngggg time. Miss the gym but im sure things will fit into place soon and il get my ass whooped soon enough for scoffing too much ben and jerrys lol. How are u getting on?x


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Oh dear lol.
> 
> Scoob as it goes i went in tiger tiger weekend before last...with the kinda bf... Safe to say i will never go there again!
> 
> ...


Kay, you can come and visit me anytime you want and i'll do what we did last time :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Kay, you can come and visit me anytime you want and i'll do what we did last time :thumb:


What watch you hobble around like an old man? 

I tell u what tho if i did ud have to be silent, completely, otherwise we will fall out lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Will be nice to see you back on the wagon kay!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> What watch you hobble around like an old man?
> 
> I tell u what tho if i did ud have to be silent, completely, otherwise we will fall out lol


Kay you know I'm a talker. "You like that?" "Mmm bet you like that!" Hahaha wait that's not me hahaha


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Kay you know I'm a talker. "You like that?" "Mmm bet you like that!" Hahaha wait that's not me hahaha


Fuk u liam lol im getting use to it now u know! Lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Fuk u liam lol im getting use to it now u know! Lol


Hahaha you don't have a choice!! Hope things have improved!


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Looking really good, well done.

Good luck!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Dan 45 said:


> Looking really good, well done.
> 
> Good luck!


I am now fat and been living off ben and jerrys but thanks! Lolll


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

dipdabs said:


> I am now fat and been living off ben and jerrys but thanks! Lolll


not fat, just keeping warm till summer


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Rykard said:


> not fat, just keeping warm till summer


That is the one i was looking for thqnks rykard! Lol.

I do actually somehow still have visible abs at times and not lost a lot of muscle... How i really do not know lolll


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Dan 45 said:


> Looking really good, well done.
> 
> Good luck!


Better late than never.


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

lxm said:


> Better late than never.


?


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> I am now fat and been living off ben and jerrys but thanks! Lolll


Serves me right for just reading Page 1 and then posting. :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello everyone 

Im trying to train today. I dont know yet if i will be able to but im keeping my fingers crossed!!! Liam has sent me a new routine to get started with again and im going shopping tomoz to get some stuff for a much cleaner diet again. Wont be amazing because im still skint til the end of the month but its a start.

Training im hoping will be at least 4 days a week for now and its going to be a case of when the kinda bf is around to try go then as he said he wouldnt mind. I just hope that will be 4 times a week lol.

Will see what money situation is when i get paid end of the month to see if i can afford prep yet!

Im getting depressed about not going now its doing me in. Find myself getting jealous of the bf when he goes!! Like really jealous! Plus i still need that me time. Getting stressed just working and running round after everyone else without even ever having time to take a shower that isnt rushed. So if im on my feet from 6 til half 10 every night ive decided i want some of that time back for me and what i like doing! Could be easy to forget tbh and fall into this routine but refuse to let it happen!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> Reps given to my favourite Kayleigh in the World .. Quick question though do u ever go to Tiger Tiger night club in cardiff i went there two weeks ago ! The champage cannon and the mysterious crstes gets u hammered .. Did think.of you when i was in Cardiff wanted meet you but had no way if contacting you  always another time if u give me the chance though  xxx


Sorry for the first post on your journal being irrelevant to training etc but

Ha ha haha Hahahaha.

I have this feeling that if u met up with him u would end up in 15 shoe boxes scattered across his Kayleigh shrines around the UK


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

What you doing for work now Woodham ?

Sounds like getting back on the bandwagon will be good for you in many ways


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good to hear your getting back into things, and hope it works out for you. I find training an escape too, and like you said, me time away from reality for an hour.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

About time you lazy sh1t! Can't have your fella squatting more than you! That will give him more to talk about haha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Good on ya pal! coulda been up there if ya had your head out your erse  all the best son


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Work in a call centre @lxm

Alright i havent been to the gym and wont b this weekend afterall lol. He was at football yesterday a lot later than i anticipated then the gym was shut and now today he always sees his kids on a sunday afternoon but he actually has them all day today which i didnt know til last night. Oh well. Will def be this week. Hummmmm.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Good to hear your getting back into things, and hope it works out for you. I find training an escape too, and like you said, me time away from reality for an hour.


Thanks keeks


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> About time you lazy sh1t! Can't have your fella squatting more than you! That will give him more to talk about haha


No chance of that. Never squatted in his life lol. He asked me friday actually 'u know when u see people with the bar on their shoulders and they go down and back up, whats that?' haha


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Good on ya pal! coulda been up there if ya had your head out your erse  all the best son


Lol jan ur looking massive!! Who ate all the pies!! Lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Lol jan ur looking massive!! Who ate all the pies!! Lol


quite literally, bean & potato.

:laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Lol jan ur looking massive!! Who ate all the pies!! Lol





lxm said:


> quite literally, bean & potato.
> 
> :laugh:


washed down with a gallon of double cream  & shut yir puss Kay


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> quite literally, bean & potato.
> 
> :laugh:


Umm im lost...


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> washed down with a gallon of double cream  & shut yir puss Kay


I was saying it in a good way! Ur tshirt looks painted on!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> I was saying it in a good way! Ur tshirt looks painted on!


A know ya were mate lol  cheers


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

And so it begins again!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh i also thought this was funny, the guy must of seen me coming and cleared out the ben and jerrys lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

May aswell do one more pic aswell to just put it out there again how gorgeous my boy is


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Kay now you know these pics are not w4nking material for Scoobs or LXM so get some up or I'll put some up for you haha


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Kay now you know these pics are not w4nking material for Scoobs or LXM so get some up or I'll put some up for you haha


Liam u and i both know u dont have any recent ones of me, eyes would be scorned u have a fat face and everything lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> May aswell do one more pic aswell to just put it out there again how gorgeous my boy is


Here's my wee man after we let um feed himself his pudding tonight


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Here's my wee man after we let um feed himself his pudding tonight
> 
> View attachment 118579


ohmifoookinggawwwd cheekypants!! that made me laugh my head off...kids..lololol....


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Kay now you know these pics are not w4nking material for Scoobs or LXM so get some up or I'll put some up for you haha


Ermm how have I managed to be put into the same category as scoobs ? Have I missed some imaginary or invisible posts or pm's of mine again ? mg:

Nice pap skills in the ice cream isle, and trolley contents


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Here's my wee man after we let um feed himself his pudding tonight
> 
> View attachment 118579


Just WOW lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> Ermm how have I managed to be put into the same category as scoobs ? Have I missed some imaginary or invisible posts or pm's of mine again ? mg:
> 
> Nice pap skills in the ice cream isle, and trolley contents


Hes winding u up ya div lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Liam u and i both know u dont have any recent ones of me, eyes would be scorned u have a fat face and everything lol


Fat face has gone now. I look FIT! Yeah that's a good point you've let yourself go since I seen you. Shame on you Kayleigh, shame on you! Good thing my routine will have you back looking tidy and fcukable soon enough haha


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Oh i also thought this was funny, the guy must of seen me coming and cleared out the ben and jerrys lol


that's got to be @Chelsea after his show today?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Here's my wee man after we let um feed himself his pudding tonight
> 
> View attachment 118579


Good to see he's learnt not to be as messy as you mate :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Fat face has gone now. I look FIT! Yeah that's a good point you've let yourself go since I seen you. Shame on you Kayleigh, shame on you! Good thing my routine will have you back looking tidy and fcukable soon enough haha


That was actually meant to say i have a fat face not u lol.

Hahaa indeed!

Although weighed in today, still only 7 and a half stone and getting into my size 6's, cant be too much damage! Lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> that's got to be @Chelsea after his show today?


This guy wasnt packing it in fast enough, couldnt of been


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I dont know if anyone see this either i posted it in tt thread but no1 responded lol i thought it was quite funny! The guy has never seen a weight in his life!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

dipdabs said:


> I dont know if anyone see this either i posted it in tt thread but no1 responded lol i thought it was quite funny! The guy has never seen a weight in his life!


I remember back when I thought creatine would get me effects, the same way I think my next course will affect me ha ha. It was during GCSE's though and having a clue aboht sports was defonately not one of them lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> I remember back when I thought creatine would get me effects, the same way I think my next course will affect me ha ha. It was during GCSE's though and having a clue aboht sports was defonately not one of them lol


Hahahaha guess its just like all the girls that think protein will turn them into beefcakes lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> That was actually meant to say i have a fat face not u lol.
> 
> Hahaa indeed!
> 
> Although weighed in today, still only 7 and a half stone and getting into my size 6's, cant be too much damage! Lol


Ok I'd still bum you


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

On a serious note i just tried getting some pics but the lights too bad and the camera on my phone is too sh1t. Il try in daylight tomoz but its quite bad. I have cellulite and everything! Mind prob not the best time to do it after dinner and couple of glasses of pepsi max!

Food pretty much done for tomoz. Forgot how much u have to eat. Spent a bit in asda today getting my food and half is gone already it seems. Going to have to look at my diet again and get it as cheap as possible. Doesnt help my freezer is broken! If anyone wants to help me do this btw feel free...


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> Here's my wee man after we let um feed himself his pudding tonight
> 
> View attachment 118579


Bless him, like me on cheat day that!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Bless him, like me on cheat day that!


like me after every meal


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> that's got to be @Chelsea after his show today?


Hahahaha funnily enough I did hit up some ice cream


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok so im starving lol.

Back to eating clean for the 2nd day. It pretty much has consisted of porridge, couple of bananas, then 4 meals with about 150g of chicken/turkey/mince/salmon, veg and 2 of those with 50g of brown rice and 1 with 150g sweet potato. P1ssing like a racehorse again from all the water and getting the vit c in me. Still not managed to train but fingers crossed for tomorrow! Been ran off my feet.

I also have a new nickname in work which some may find as funny as i do - kayleigh 'the benchpress' woodham lol. I think my fb pics have been gone through as at the works do the other week a manager asked me 'is it true u have like an 8 pack' fpmsl!!

Looking leaner again already and seeing glimpses of abs again. Wooo.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Glad to see your back at it, your rep is proceeding you ... nice to be recognised in work albeit not for your actual job lol.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

2 days clean eating and signs of abs appearing?

Genetics of peace

:laugh:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

dipdabs said:


> Ok so im starving lol.
> 
> Back to eating clean for the 2nd day. It pretty much has consisted of porridge, couple of bananas, then 4 meals with about 150g of chicken/turkey/mince/salmon, veg and 2 of those with 50g of brown rice and 1 with 150g sweet potato. P1ssing like a racehorse again from all the water and getting the vit c in me. Still not managed to train but fingers crossed for tomorrow! Been ran off my feet.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna grab vit c this week never added it in before if it's dried you up in two days lol should be what I want..

Never seen a lass say ****ing like a racehorse before ha ha


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

lxm said:


> 2 days clean eating and signs of abs appearing?
> 
> Genetics of peace
> 
> :laugh:


I know mad eh. I was getting my pjs on last night and the bf went 'what the fuk kay' and started laughing. I was like what what? And he said he couldnt believe it the abs were coming back already. Looked in the mirror and so they were! Lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> I'm gonna grab vit c this week never added it in before if it's dried you up in two days lol should be what I want..
> 
> Never seen a lass say ****ing like a racehorse before ha ha


Lol not sure if it has anything to do with it tbh, just like drinking a sh1t load of it cos it makes a nice change to water! Probably just dropped some water weight last two days.

Haha honestly i must go to the toilet every hour and even then im busting wriggling round on my chair, two days in my team leader is well and truly p1ssed already about my 'personal breaks' lol


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

dipdabs said:


> Lol not sure if it has anything to do with it tbh, just like drinking a sh1t load of it cos it makes a nice change to water! Probably just dropped some water weight last two days.
> 
> Haha honestly i must go to the toilet every hour and even then im busting wriggling round on my chair, two days in my team leader is well and truly p1ssed already about my 'personal breaks' lol


P1ss faster


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

phoenix1980 said:


> Glad to see your back at it, your rep is proceeding you ... nice to be recognised in work albeit not for your actual job lol.


Thanks lol.

Although i am good at that too lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> P1ss faster


Its always ones that last forever!


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

LOL im sure you are


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

@dipdabs

Your post count continues to roll up, yet I fail to see any of your postings! you in a cool kids only part of the forum?

How are things anyway ? eating ? any training ? work ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> @dipdabs
> 
> Your post count continues to roll up, yet I fail to see any of your postings! you in a cool kids only part of the forum?
> 
> How are things anyway ? eating ? any training ? work ?


U still [email protected] yourself to sleep over her avi ?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> U still [email protected] yourself to sleep over her avi ?


lmfao. cnut.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> U still [email protected] yourself to sleep over her avi ?


Obviously haha!

Kay's happy with her fella which is great as he seems to be a decent lad. She's had a rough couple of years so am made up she's settled and things seem to be good. Think trainings took a back seat but she'll be bang tidy no doubt!


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

Wow reading through this old thing and it all seems like a lifetime ago!!

Hope everyone is good and well!!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2014)

dibdabs said:


> Wow reading through this old thing and it all seems like a lifetime ago!!
> 
> Hope everyone is good and well!!


Blast from the past, how are you doing?


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

Great thanks u? Im back to sort out my awful eating habits lol


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2014)

dibdabs said:


> Great thanks u? Im back to sort out my awful eating habits lol


Was ok to some scallys pinched my back wheels on Sunday morning lol.

Well you're in the right place, still training?


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Was ok to some scallys pinched my back wheels on Sunday morning lol.
> 
> Well you're in the right place, still training?


Lol dw I had scallys slash all my tyres a few weeks back! Yep still training, kinda lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Bet you been smashing the mcds daily lmao


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> Bet you been smashing the mcds daily lmao


I havent actually im still in pretty good shape to be fair to me lol. Could be in better shape but meh


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

so could your house ya scruffy mare lol.

Welcome back ;-D


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

George-Bean said:


> so could your house ya scruffy mare lol.
> 
> Welcome back ;-D


I tidy after I dress lol cheers george


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Good read, your progress is awesome. Good looking girl too!


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

QPRsteve13 said:


> Good read, your progress is awesome. Good looking girl too!


Not sure on the progress bit but thanks lol


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

dibdabs said:


> Not sure on the progress bit but thanks lol


Looking at your photos in the first post you look like you've done well, I'd be happy with the results


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

QPRsteve13 said:


> Looking at your photos in the first post you look like you've done well, I'd be happy with the results


Ah yeah I cant complain lol. I just know id b in much better shape had I been better with the consistency but cant b perfect lol


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

dibdabs said:


> Ah yeah I cant complain lol. I just know id b in much better shape had I been better with the consistency but cant b perfect lol


Maybe, but I wouldn't let that put you down. You've made a great effort of which you can only get better.

You've done a lot better than most!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Well done can see a big change!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh god............ she's back


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Kay, how is the little man?


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

RACK said:


> Oh god............ she's back


Ahhh look at that smile lol


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Kay, how is the little man?


Hes great thanks! Nearly the same size as me! 5 in less than 2 weeks. I dont know where the time goes!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

dibdabs said:


> I havent actually im still in pretty good shape to be fair to me lol. Could be in better shape but meh


Thats the stuff dreams are made of.

Oh oh oh, if I was left alone with you for an hour, I would be asleep for 58 minutes of it


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

cas said:


> Thats the stuff dreams are made of.
> 
> Oh oh oh, if I was left alone with you for an hour, I would be asleep for 58 minutes of it


If u lasted 2 minutes ud find yourself kicked out and driving home haha


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

dibdabs said:


> If u lasted 2 minutes ud find yourself kicked out and driving home haha


I'd be happy with 2 minutes though, I have been digging the same hole for 15 years  and I would be driving home with a grin from ear to ear ha

You look really good though, any hint and tips I can get from you on how to get my mrs to stop eating crisps and cake and start working out with out me sounding rude? lol

I need to check out the girl threads more often if you all be posting photos like this!


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

cas said:


> I'd be happy with 2 minutes though, I have been digging the same hole for 15 years  and I would be driving home with a grin from ear to ear ha
> 
> You look really good though, any hint and tips I can get from you on how to get my mrs to stop eating crisps and cake and start working out with out me sounding rude? lol
> 
> I need to check out the girl threads more often if you all be posting photos like this!


That wasnt an offer lol

Haha she will only stop on the crisps and cakes if she wants to - I think u r either into this training food malarky or you arent so u r either stuck with her or get a divorce lol


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

One step at a time.

Var.

Go!


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

GaryMatt said:


> One step at a time.
> 
> Var.
> 
> Go!


In english?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

dibdabs said:


> That wasnt an offer lol
> 
> Haha she will only stop on the crisps and cakes if she wants to - I think u r either into this training food malarky or you arent so u r either stuck with her or get a divorce lol


What, wait....it wasnt an offer? Damn it

I cant devorce her, we dont get married until September lol im jesting really, she isnt a bad size, even though it probably sounds like I am making her out to look like vanessa phelps

Right thats enough trolling from me, you may resume your journal


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

cas said:


> What, wait....it wasnt an offer? Damn it
> 
> I cant devorce her, we dont get married until September lol im jesting really, she isnt a bad size, even though it probably sounds like I am making her out to look like vanessa phelps
> 
> Right thats enough trolling from me, you may resume your journal


Pmsl

Ah dw about the trolling. Thats how all my journals end up lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

dibdabs said:



> Hes great thanks! Nearly the same size as me! 5 in less than 2 weeks. I dont know where the time goes!


Little man looks great. My little man is 3 now, how time flies :no:


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Little man looks great. My little man is 3 now, how time flies :no:


I know mad isnt it. I spotted his shoes next to mine last night and think hes going to be a beast lol


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Verm (Mar 13, 2013)

or you just have very small feet?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

dibdabs said:


>


Lol are you pocket size? Lil midget


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

I do have small feet but still, its scary when your 4 year old is catching up lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

dibdabs said:


> Ahhh look at that smile lol


Always good to see you and your pics........ and yes I said that in my Sean Bean accent hahaha


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2014)

dibdabs said:


> I do have small feet but still, its scary when your 4 year old is catching up lol


Nice try Kay, yours are the white ones lol.


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

Not sure whether to start a new journal.. hmmm

Havent trained this week with it being half term and on mummy duty but I started boxing, well just a bit of sparring last week with my friend whos been boxing for years, had another session today and I gota say I flipping love it! I had a bit more courage to punch him in the face too today so woooo lol

@liam0810 can u post them workouts u said about when u get chance pleeeassse


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dibdabs said:


> Not sure whether to start a new journal.. hmmm
> 
> Havent trained this week with it being half term and on mummy duty but I started boxing, well just a bit of sparring last week with my friend whos been boxing for years, had another session today and I gota say I flipping love it! I had a bit more courage to punch him in the face too today so woooo lol
> 
> @liam0810 can u post them workouts u said about when u get chance pleeeassse


Right then delts

Seated press to nose 4 x 8-10

Heavy partial DB lateral raises 3 x 20

Chest against incline bench and DB rear delt raises 4 x 12

Seated lateral raises 3 x 8-10

Standing barbell press 50 reps as quick as you can

Arms

Preacher curls 5 x 20 with 3 second hold at contraction and slow negative

Rope push down 5 x 20 30 secs rest between sets

Strict Barbell curls 3 x 6-8

Dips 3 x failure

Incline DB curls superset 3 x 8 with straight bar push downs 3 x 10

Done!


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> Right then delts
> 
> Seated press to nose 4 x 8-10
> 
> ...


Omg im gna have to youtube some of this... all of this lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dibdabs said:


> Omg im gna have to youtube some of this... all of this lol


Haha you should know some of them!


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

Ah my gooooddd trained my legs yesterday and they r killing me! Worked last night and they werent that bad but today. Wow. And now work tonight. Think il be bummin around like a cripple!! Umm sticking to a kinda diet, just a lot of chicken rice and salad because im lazy lol. But did have a big mac today, I needed the carbs after last night and another night ahead lol.

Umm and thats it!

Hope everyone is having a good wknd!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dibdabs said:


> Ah my gooooddd trained my legs yesterday and they r killing me! Worked last night and they werent that bad but today. Wow. And now work tonight. Think il be bummin around like a cripple!! Umm sticking to a kinda diet, just a lot of chicken rice and salad because im lazy lol. But did have a big mac today, I needed the carbs after last night and another night ahead lol.
> 
> Umm and thats it!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good wknd!!


So when you trying my sessions sugar t1ts? Oh and don't get into that bad habit a lot of dancers do with eating junk after they've finished work!


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> So when you trying my sessions sugar t1ts? Oh and don't get into that bad habit a lot of dancers do with eating junk after they've finished work!


Sugar t1ts lol id forgotten about that lovely name! Lol. Umm im having a day off today because im still shattered but im gona give it a good go as of tomorrow  nooo I wont be! My big mac was for dinner before I went lol. I always finish work with a protein shake


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

I even got a lift home after saturdays shift and they stopped at mcdonalds and I resisted woo lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dibdabs said:


> Sugar t1ts lol id forgotten about that lovely name! Lol. Umm im having a day off today because im still shattered but im gona give it a good go as of tomorrow  nooo I wont be! My big mac was for dinner before I went lol. I always finish work with a protein shake


how could you forget sugar t1ts?! haha you didn't used to finish with a protein shake? It a lot busier than it used to be there?


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> how could you forget sugar t1ts?! haha you didn't used to finish with a protein shake? It a lot busier than it used to be there?


I dont know cos its my favourite! Lol. I use to try... well the thought was there ha.

Umm its still up and down, rugby was on friday and saturday last week so done well but it did mean it was quiet this weekend. Cant really complain! Actually enjoying being back for now.

U ok? Good weekend?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dibdabs said:


> I dont know cos its my favourite! Lol. I use to try... well the thought was there ha.
> 
> Umm its still up and down, rugby was on friday and saturday last week so done well but it did mean it was quiet this weekend. Cant really complain! Actually enjoying being back for now.
> 
> U ok? Good weekend?


I'll keep calling it you so you get used to it again!

Yeah i'm alright ta. Quiet one saturday and then in London sunday to meet Scott to see his missus Fran compete. Might be down in Cardiff in a few weeks so can have a catch up if you're about


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> I'll keep calling it you so you get used to it again!
> 
> Yeah i'm alright ta. Quiet one saturday and then in London sunday to meet Scott to see his missus Fran compete. Might be down in Cardiff in a few weeks so can have a catch up if you're about


Yeah I just seen that in your journal. One lucky woman getting her pro card so quick!!

Yeah defo! when you down and what for?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dibdabs said:


> Yeah I just seen that in your journal. One lucky woman getting her pro card so quick!!
> 
> Yeah defo! when you down and what for?


I'll be down just to see Scott. Might be about August as i'll be half way through prep so if you see me be nice as you'll know i'll be in a fragile state of mind ha


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> I'll be down just to see Scott. Might be about August as i'll be half way through prep so if you see me be nice as you'll know i'll be in a fragile state of mind ha


Im always nice! Lol. Ahhh does that mean no alcohol if ul b half way through prep!!??


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dibdabs said:


> Im always nice! Lol. Ahhh does that mean no alcohol if ul b half way through prep!!??


i miught be allowed one or two. i'll make sure i'm not moaning about my ar$e this time ha


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> i miught be allowed one or two. i'll make sure i'm not moaning about my ar$e this time ha


Thank fuk for that haha


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dibdabs said:


> Thank fuk for that haha


haha it wasn't that bad and we still hada good night :tongue:


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> haha it wasn't that bad and we still hada good night :tongue:


That is very true lol uv got a new misses now though havent ya so we have to behave haha


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dibdabs said:


> That is very true lol uv got a new misses now though havent ya so we have to behave haha


ha yep of course we do!


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> ha yep of course we do!


We can go tocthe gym tho, u can show me some how to get massive moves lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dibdabs said:


> We can go tocthe gym tho, u can show me some how to get massive moves lol


Yes we can. Which gym you at down there? I hope it's a decent one! Oh and I want a jacuzzi. I miss having a jacuzzi and a sauna


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> Yes we can. Which gym you at down there? I hope it's a decent one! Oh and I want a jacuzzi. I miss having a jacuzzi and a sauna


Still just at the leisure centre, but when u come down we can always go find you a jacuzzi lol. Now u mention it I miss them too  boooo


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dibdabs said:


> Still just at the leisure centre, but when u come down we can always go find you a jacuzzi lol. Now u mention it I miss them too  boooo


Sweet! I'll wear a skimpy costume


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> Sweet! I'll wear a skimpy costume


Yessss cant wait!!!!! So will I


----------



## Davyy (Jan 10, 2012)

Haven't read the thread but great improvement from 2012 - 2013, look fantastic!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dibdabs said:


> Yessss cant wait!!!!! So will I


Skimpiest wins!


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

Davyy said:


> Haven't read the thread but great improvement from 2012 - 2013, look fantastic!


U dont wana read it either lol.

Thanks


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> Skimpiest wins!


Cmon liam im a stripper think il win lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dibdabs said:


> Cmon liam im a stripper think il win lol


You've seen some sh1t I've worn so it'd be close!


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> You've seen some sh1t I've worn so it'd be close!


Just dont wear that dominatrix stuff. We would get chucked out!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dibdabs said:


> Just dont wear that dominatrix stuff. We would get chucked out!


You would love me to wear that ha


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> You would love me to wear that ha


In private... maybe lol


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Get a room lol !


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

1010AD said:


> Get a room lol !


Hey my journal lol


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

Right I wish I could give u all a training update but I cant lol

Actually going to the gym for once in my life in the morning wooo

Between flipping half term, jack being off cos of building works in his school, club at the weekends, new fella and jacks bday its been all systems go at home but fuk it that comes first and im not stressing too much at the mo if I dont get in the gym. Im still in good shape so fuk it lol when I get fat u lot can tell me! Lol

Peace out!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Get to the gym you fat cow.


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Get to the gym you fat cow.


pmsl shut ur mouth u!

ive been and have proof woo


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dibdabs said:


> pmsl shut ur mouth u!
> 
> ive been and have proof woo


Blatantly puts gym clothes on and takes a photo in the bathroom....


----------



## dibdabs (May 27, 2014)

PHMG said:


> Blatantly puts gym clothes on and takes a photo in the bathroom....


pmsl cmon give me some credit... my bathroom is nicer than that lol


----------

